# Beers and G-Shocks!



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Let's start a new thread about brewing and chilling out. 
I'm in Malines in Belgium for the week end.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

I travelled through the "Westhoek" yesterday, visiting Brewery Alvinne, delivering our collab beer and drinking a collab from Laugar (Bilbao) and Napar (Barcelona). I wore my grape Bape.




























Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Making me thirsty!!!


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Had this BA beer after brewing today The last one in the brewery.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Residue (Feb 25, 2017)

Gold 5600c and a gold liquid.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Let's start a new thread about brewing and chilling out.
> I'm in Malines in Belgium for the week end.


Oh, that drink looks sooooooooooooo good!!! :-! Except I think if I drank all that, I'd be under the table in no time. :-d

Btw, nice watch too!!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Nuns and beers!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## ndiego306 (Dec 1, 2014)

My Rangeman in the freezer with a Stella Artois at 6.1ºC, from Argentina


----------



## Mrcrooka1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Old pics.... fancier in mug shots coming.























































Sent from my Samsung S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

GD-X6900FB-8CR
Just got it today, felt the urge to pop a top.










Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic1013 (Sep 17, 2009)

This thread needs more pics. Greatest combo ever


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Aperol Spritz for her. Brooklyn Lager for me.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

October in April!









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> October in April!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paulaner yeah Bavarian beer in Paris. Who would have thought ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Aperol Spritz for her. Brooklyn Lager for me.


Coooool shot Nemo


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

A beer at the opera Garnier.




































Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cat of a different coat (Oct 4, 2015)

A great idea. Wiseacre Ananda (indigenous to the region here in Memphis) and GW-5000 + combi.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Been waiting to be able to post something here. My chance was while I was giving the Frog a sunbath today. Sunny day, outdoors with my dog, ma' Frog, & a beer... Not a bad combo! :-d


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> Been waiting to be able to post something here. My chance was while I was giving the Frog a sunbath today. Sunny day, outdoors with my dog, ma' Frog, & a beer... Not a bad combo! :-d


What kind of dog is that? The ears look like a German Shepherd.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

ItnStln said:


> What kind of dog is that? The ears look like a German Shepherd.


Yes, she's a beautiful Shepherd/Husky mix.  (slightly more Husky than Shepherd, I think, but both are evident)


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> Yes, she's a beautiful Shepherd/Husky mix.  (slightly more Husky than Shepherd, I think, but both are evident)


She is beautiful! Yes the Shepherd is evident in her ears and nose. I'm a fan of both German Shepherds and Siberian Huskies, they're both beautiful.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Super shots Nemo & T4P


----------



## nigelw (Aug 6, 2007)

19 year old shock and day old beer.

Nigel.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Beer Lunch in Stockholm. Celebrating 6th Anniversary of the legendary Omnipollo!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Long time no see Sjors This should be your thread


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Saturday heresy.... Mojito!









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Just kidding... Blond Leffe!









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Making up a batch of dark ale (all grain)







Mashing







Sparging complete







Boiling up with addition of Moutere, Motueka and Cascade hops







40 litre of wort cooling down to start fermenting tomorrow


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

The thread and the color of my can reminded me I had a watch this color.









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

A summer ale (German pilsner & wheat grain) with Amarillo hops I made a couple of months ago, straight from the keg


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Morning beer #1. Florence of Hill Farmstead. A slightly sour saison, while watching the queue grows outside berore Omnipollo's Hatt officially opens for an Oven Take Over.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Rippa said:


> A summer ale (German pilsner & wheat grain) with Amarillo hops I made a couple of months ago, straight from the keg
> View attachment 11454290
> 
> View attachment 11454306


Straight from the fermentor. Those are the best 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Nemo, you're a very bad influence. Being G-Shockoholic is not bad enough, now you want us to be alcoholic too! :-d









Mi cerveza maaas fina! A.k.a., "Mexican piss water". :-d Doesn't sound too appetizing, does it? It's ok, it's ultra refined. ;-)

Belgium scientists are thinking the same for using recycled water for beer.  The same technology's been in use by NASA for years, as water's precious in outer-space.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Michelin star pizza's taste great with good beers. It's the Outside the Lines" by Trillium and Omnipollo.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Palm Hop and fries at the Belgium Museum of Comics.


















Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Boiling a pale ale with Citra & Cascade hops


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Finished making a brew, now time to drink one


----------



## NikosGR (Feb 25, 2012)

What's the story with the nuns ? :think:


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Kosacken of the Hantverksbryggeriet, Västerås (Sweden). A very nice full body flavored RIS with "only" 7% ABV. Rich taste of roasted malts, coffee and a bit of vanilla.

There are only 10 kind of people. Those who understand binary, and those who don't.


----------



## olandese83 (Nov 17, 2015)

Today I tried this, like it. Comes from Trentino, italian region with Alps and it is not cooked and not filtered.

I am no expert, but seemed like weissbier, which I really love. Mudman in the pic









Inviato dal mio GT-I9195 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

End of my holidays beer. Our 11th Barrel Project, Barley Wine ahed on brandy barrels. I found a comic book I sought a long time for. Dodn't even know I owned it.

Cheers,

Sjors

There are only 10 kind of people. Those who understand binary, and those who don't.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Milk Strawberry Stout @ Uiltje Brewing Company.

There are only 10 kind of people. Those who understand binary, and those who don't.


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Beer, whiskey, and a mint julep for the Kentucky derby.


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Summer ale, I put a fair bit of wheat grain in so it's a little cloudy. Citra & cascade hops


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Rippa said:


> View attachment 11744002
> 
> Summer ale, I put a fair bit of wheat grain in so it's a little cloudy. Citra & cascade hops


Perfect for summer!

There are only 10 kind of people. Those who understand binary, and those who don't.


----------



## Mrcrooka1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Beer in a mason jar










Sent from my Samsung S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Probably an easy to find beer in the US, but quite hard to find in my country. Oatmealstout with strong coffee and chocolate tones. Also some wood tones of the bourbon barrels.

Cheers,

Sjors

There are only 10 kind of people. Those who understand binary, and those who don't.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Sjors said:


> Probably an easy to find beer in the US, but quite hard to find in my country. Oatmealstout with strong coffee and chocolate tones. Also some wood tones of the bourbon barrels.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


I'll have to try it out, thanks


----------



## tokyobadman (Sep 20, 2014)

Limited edition... beer:-d


----------



## Mrcrooka1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Relaxing









Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

*Nothing beats a cold beer on a hot day.*









*Though I do prefer whisky.*


----------



## Rattttttttttt (Jan 27, 2018)

Can you spot the G?


----------



## Rattttttttttt (Jan 27, 2018)

Here's another.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

My kind of beer










Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Greatkingrat (Jan 11, 2018)

Fancied a drop of the black stuff....


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm just a classy dude.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## R Black (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Slowing down at the end of the day. Bit of a fraud as it's not a G but the PRW 6600. Beer is Puntigamer, a gift from my brother from Austria.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Boiling wort for a light ale. Grain bill is German Pilsner & wheat malts. Hop additions will be Pacific Jade and Pacifica


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

An IPA I made a few months ago


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

Still some work before the weekend ends


----------



## Dan_the_diver (Apr 22, 2018)

Trying to enjoy a quiet one...



But the froggy jumped right in!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Enjoyed some Mighty Quinn's pilsner while chowing down some BBQ at Mighty Quinn's. 









(My girlfriend's DW-5600e, my old watch, makes a cameo appearance lol)









I had some pulled pork, mac and cheese, and a lot of broccoli doused with buttermilk.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Dan_the_diver said:


> But the froggy jumped right in!


Ok, you officially win this thread. :-d |>


----------



## Greatkingrat (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh, it's _beers_ isn't it?


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

Prost :-d


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Byron2701 said:


> View attachment 13277869
> 
> 
> Prost :-d


Ah, you're killing me: I'm at work and have Kaiser at home in the fridge. My father's favourite brand. Prost!


----------



## Aenkor (Mar 18, 2018)

I got a beer shot too 🙂


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

Miklos86 said:


> Ah, you're killing me: I'm at work and have Kaiser at home in the fridge. My father's favourite brand. Prost!


Shows, that once we were one country


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

O.K. guys you read it here first. When I was younger I could drink no alcohol at all and it was only when I hit 50ish that I could drink. Unfortunately it meant that I never got the chance to develop the taste for beer -() and these days I drink dry cider instead.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Waiting for G-Shock/Cider pics from you... b-)





































And an Irish Whiskey.










Or four...










And the best BBQ I've ever had in Dallas, TX at Lockhart's Smokehouse.


----------



## Rgootee (May 29, 2018)

Cheers!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Waiting for G-Shock/Cider pics from you... b-)


Your wish etc.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

One of my very favorite watches (back on OEM strap) and one of my very favorite brews.


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Got a few kegs ready to go









And boiling up a batch too


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^When can I come over and try some, Brother?


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

Have a good one, gents.


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

Fullers1845 said:


> One of my very favorite watches (back on OEM strap) and one of my very favorite brews.


I like your thinking, bother.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

grinch_actual said:


> I like your thinking, bother.


Likewise, brother. But I can't figure out how you can pull off wearing such huge watches on the underside of your wrist. Admiration.


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

Good when football championship is over. Too less sleep these days...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Bud light is refreshing.









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Not a G but a beer!









A later some fireworks...


----------



## Rgootee (May 29, 2018)

Mingalarbeer!


----------



## FLEXX (May 13, 2009)




----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Last week before vacation, its been a rough day.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

S.L said:


>


Only pictures of beer, no smoothies ;-)


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Official the 4th day of my holliday, but I spend again some hours in the brewery today. 
Still, I celebrate my holiday with this Barley Wine we brew with Alphabet Brewing Company (ABC).

Cheers!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

G2900 has just been surfing now it's beer o'clock.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Lazy Saturday. And refreshing.


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

Byron2701 said:


> Only pictures of beer, no smoothies ;-)


Oi!
Mind you the label did look very healthy...


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Badger18 said:


> G2900 has just been surfing now it's beer o'clock.
> View attachment 13319513


you come form the land down under? :-d;-)


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

A sad beer...









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

acadian said:


> you come form the land down under? :-d;-)


West coast was once the best country now because of idiot politicians we are no longer the lucky country. Ps we have lots of bad ass sharks .


----------



## pihalbe (Jul 13, 2018)

Rangeman on Grolsch 😀.


----------



## donvegas (Apr 16, 2018)

In the studio


----------



## donvegas (Apr 16, 2018)

Nice to see all the Yuenling pics. One of my favorite beers- I'll be enjoying them when I go to N.J. in a few weeks. Love the G shock form. It can get a little stuffy in some of the other forums.


----------



## Rgootee (May 29, 2018)

party with colleagues


----------



## Rgootee (May 29, 2018)

duplicate again


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

Cheers, gents.


----------



## nmc273 (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Oz beer, summer in the city.









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## NearTheInNOutBurger (Dec 18, 2017)

Shout out to my henny sippers. I need a replacement screw bad o|








gold rush. slightly buzzed right now b-)








cheers


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Ah well, since it's my most favorite recent pic, I was in Florida last week, with D1000, with my current favorite beer, low carb Corona, works with my Keto diet....


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is a beer I drank today.










And the G-Shock I was wearing while drinking it.










Here is the same G-Shock entering The Temple of Doom at the mini golf course later on...


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time check on a Japanese watch while washing down a Japanese meal with a Japanese beer. |>


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

This is a brew I made to the Brew Dog Punk IPA recipe. it's got heaps of hops in it, but tastes pretty good


----------



## nmc273 (Mar 24, 2018)

Spending some quality time with my girlfriend, my DW5600 and a local beer in Parga, Greece


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

TGIF and happy international beer day


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yuengling to assist with a resin upgrade on my GW5K.










Ended up putting it back on the combi bracelet. This thing is so comfortable!


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

Love the Beer and the Earth ;-)


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Something from colder climbs in the Tropics 







MTG-G1000RG-1A & GPR-B1000-TLC-1

Q-6


----------



## DoktorScientist (Apr 18, 2016)

Grilling outside










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

Long damn day. Cheers, gents.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Frogman about to take a dip into the beer pond. :-!


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Another horrible commercial beer...


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Another horrible commercial beer...
View attachment 13444859


----------



## teejay (Jan 16, 2012)

Enjoy your Sunday, guys


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Holiday weekend


----------



## redcannon5 (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^That shot wins the thread!


----------



## redcannon5 (Feb 7, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^That shot wins the thread!


Thanks, man! Cheers.


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yesterday, it was this beer...










And the GW5K.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Just been gifted a 12 pack of these. Seemed impolite to refuse.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Hopworks Urban Brewery (HUB), Portland, Oregon.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Beer - check 
G-Shock - check 
f17 - Check


----------



## gojira54 (May 25, 2007)




----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Not the easiest of weekends, need to unwind with some cheap and strong Hungarian beer.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Going Belgian this time. Rough couple of weeks, but the year-end bonus should be worth a couple of nice Gs or one veeeery nice 

Plus, I had a great time with the son this weekend. He's growing to be more and more like me. This makes me happy. He also asked me for a watch. At 3 years and 9 months he can't do numbers yet, but I see a Baby G in his future. Life is amazing.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Back in the game!









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

View attachment 13609865


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

gruntmedik said:


> View attachment 13609865


Yuengling Lager is one of my favorite beers. Oktoberfest is one of my favorite styles. Both in one bottle? Mind. Blown.

(Too bad they don't sell Yuengling in Texas...)


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Fullers1845 said:


> Yuengling Lager is one of my favorite beers. Oktoberfest is one of my favorite styles. Both in one bottle? Mind. Blown.
> 
> (Too bad they don't sell Yuengling in Texas...)


You need to try it. One of my favorite Oktoberfest beers.


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

All grain pale ale with citra hops


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Weekendz


----------



## benbakerb (Aug 21, 2018)

I like this thread!!!!!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Had some delicious brews at Peticolas today in Dallas. Wasn't wearing my G-Shock though...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh wait... this one is from Halloween.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Spitfire!









Always OK!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

When you G-Shock blacklight turns amber to match your beer...









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Chillaxing


----------



## kbritt53 (Nov 20, 2017)

Big beer meets big watch. Both are worth every sent I paid for them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Back home in New Zealand


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Back home in New Zealand 
View attachment 13665327


----------



## FLEXX (May 13, 2009)




----------



## erebus (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Best use for and old 5600C case?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G shock and Pour Over








Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> G shock and Pour Over
> View attachment 13696733
> 
> 
> Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


Where is the beer?


----------



## flexriprock (Dec 2, 2010)

Old Nation IPA


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

acadian said:


>


 Now that's just plain awesome.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Fullers1845 said:


> Now that's just plain awesome.


Needs better leverage tho. It was hard on the fingers


----------



## Swissie (May 10, 2015)

Slowly but surely we're heading into the weekend


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Another watch drinks my beer?









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

Advent calendar.......


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Servus said:


> Advent calendar.......
> 
> View attachment 13715901


ok now this is pure genius!!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, it's not beer and it's not a G-Shock, but cheers anyway!










#MyOtherWatchIsaG-Shock


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Beer from Trieste in a Florence 's secret place? Done.









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Swissie (May 10, 2015)

acadian said:


>


Beer is like breasts: one"s not enough and three's too many


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Swissie said:


> Beer is like breasts: one"s not enough and three's too many


Depends who you ask. 3 is never too much for me.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Next location


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Froggy's LCD trying to color match my frosty Pilsner.









Black metal square and rye for the evening.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

High West Bourbon, Jucy Lucy, & G this evening. Happy Holidays, Friends!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

The wife and kids are already asleep, taking some time to reflect on this year. My companions are the MR-G and some Hungarian-brewed American Pale Ale.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

All set for the holidays


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

I have had few of these today and a heap of Xmas food


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Not a beer, but not for kids


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

@acadian 

Is that beer from Boonville?

Kind regards


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Finished brewing today. Found an old bottle of beer in the warehouse. Now it's mine. 









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Servus said:


> @acadian
> 
> Is that beer from Boonville?
> 
> Kind regards


It's just a beer glass designed by a favorite local artist of mine - Jeremy Fish


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

Years ago, I was at the beer festival in Boonville.
A good friend lives there.

Kind regards


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Servus said:


> Years ago, I was at the beer festival in Boonville.
> A good friend lives there.
> 
> Kind regards


Never been there myself.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## jman3566 (May 15, 2013)

acadian said:


> ok now this is pure genius!!


Well said


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Nothing better than a frosty beer on a rainy day.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> Nothing better than a frosty beer on a rainy day.
> 
> View attachment 13796873


damn brother that looks tasty! Cheers!

and sick watch!


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh ..... didn't mean to do that


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

View attachment 13797969

Oh ..... didn't mean to do that


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Rippa said:


> View attachment 13797969
> 
> Oh ..... didn't mean to do that


LOL. When I saw your previous picture, I feared that things might not end well.


Rippa said:


> View attachment 13746003


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Lazy Sunday evening. Not in the mood for something heavy. Drinking a "simple" Blond, we brew for world's oldest rock band.










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Is it beer thirty yet? Switched to my beater DW-5600C-9V


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Another Deep Creek brew, they are quite good, but really strong


----------



## pihalbe (Jul 13, 2018)

Greetings from abroad.


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

At the house of mouse.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Cheers!!!


----------



## bncrpt (Feb 15, 2017)

Day two in Singapore bought the tour frog lol


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

England my lion heart...









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Will be beer in a week


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Wish I could try some!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Time for an afternoon beer. ;-)


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Bracing myself for next week with Dortmunder, one of my favourite beers.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Golden hour


----------



## Heypdx (Nov 21, 2017)

acadian said:


> Golden hour


Excellent square, what model is it please?


----------



## Heypdx (Nov 21, 2017)

acadian said:


> Golden hour


Excellent square, what model is it please?


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Heypdx said:


> Excellent square, what model is it please?


Thanks!

it's a DW-5035D with a DW-5735D module.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

A nice French beer for me.









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Looking forward to sampling this a little later on...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

His 'n Hers afternoon brews.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Been a while since I had one of these...









And no, not the Rangeman!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Pete26 said:


> A nice French beer for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice taste ! Cheers !!

Is your PVD band losing it coating ?


----------



## Ryanjeepguy (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Going with the Belhaven, definitely *NOT* the Ely which is unopened from 1958.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Bellhaven’s a winner. I’d let that Ely stay like it is another 39 years or so.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> Bellhaven's a winner. I'd let that Ely stay like it is another 39 years or so.


Don't think the foil wrap will last that long, but I totally agree, leave well alone.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Time to pop a top ;-)


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Nice taste ! Cheers !!
> 
> Is your PVD band losing it coating ?


No it's reflection of the light. It was brand new


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Another watch drinks my beer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not a bad drop either


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Cheers!!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Damn. I'm still at work and you guys are making me thirsty. :-d


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Just rewatched Season 1 of True Detective and decided I needed some Lone Star in appreciation of Matthew McConaugHeyHeyHey.


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

I need a DW5600HR-1

and a beer!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Another day, another beer









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Beers Bruxelles and Garmin-Shock









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

BTW, where do I find DW5600HR-1 for a best price match? Here's the best price I could find on the internet https://www.nywatchstore.com/casio-...-and-red-digital-sports-watch-dw5600hr-1.html


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Spring in Brussels.









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Weekendz


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pure Blonde









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## gojira54 (May 25, 2007)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Little treat after walking almost 10 miles around the city


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Cheers!!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

One of the local brewery's more adventurous products. Quite refreshing.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Big beer big watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Adult life is strange. Met with a friend at 10pm, because both of us are fathers and bath time is sacred. We didn't drink, because both of us were driving/riding. Yet the young guy in me couldn't let go of the night without a beer. So here I am at home, drinking alone.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^I feel you, Brother. #DadSympathy

That's a good beer you chose.

Solid G too.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Some whale sighting and a hazy Passion Fruit IPA we brew about a year ago in Collab with Bird Brewing.










Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Deep Ellum IPA & GW-B5600.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Sjors said:


> Some whale sighting and a hazy Passion Fruit IPA we brew about a year ago in Collab with Bird Brewing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES.....cheers!


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Serious beer needs serious G-Shocks. I tried to buy this beer about 4 weeks ago at Cloudwater, but they gave it to me (as we are as breweries friends). It's a collab of Cloudwater? the Verdant and Deya, called "Everybody os doing It". Nice NEIPA with a lot of hints of pineapple and resins. Combined with my G-5500TS City Code TYO and the BBQ in the backyard.

Cheer,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## scblack (Apr 10, 2019)

My daughter is in Japan so thought I'd join her (in spirit) and have a Japanese beer. Wearing my Mudmaster today:


----------



## scblack (Apr 10, 2019)

My daughter is in Japan so thought I'd join her (in spirit) and have a Japanese beer. Wearing my Mudmaster today:

View attachment 14084503


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Last night of a four-days weekend.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

What's better than a DW-5600D-1? A DW-5600D-1 with beer. Cheers


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

acadian said:


>


I like that knife, the green one, nice SAK also. What brand is it?


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Wanderer16 said:


> I like that knife, the green one, nice SAK also. What brand is it?


Thanks! The green one is a Ferrum Forge Stinger XL


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

acadian said:


>


That is a real beauty @acadian, enjoy


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Dxnnis said:


> That is a real beauty @acadian, enjoy


Thanks @Dxnnis


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Toasting with my son on his good school exam results with some dark stuff from a Dutch craft brewery.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Double B time


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Enjoying the DW5735









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Now for some hydro modding of a more refreshing nature...


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Almost game time. Go Bruins


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Rippa said:


> View attachment 14121157


They should export that beer to Edinburgh. There'd be a market for it at Tynecastle Park at least with the "NOTHING BUT MAROON!" tag. (Heart of Midlothian)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

My other watch is a G-Shock...


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Gut, besser, Ranger.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

This is becoming my playoff watch - Go Bruins


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Garmin Shock in Brighton...
A pint of Foster for good measure.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

And Portsmouth now...
With a Seafarer ale...









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

acadian said:


> This is becoming my playoff watch - Go Bruins


I like Rogues Dead Guy ale. A SAK is a very satisfying way of getting into a beer ain't it! Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Wanderer16 said:


> I like Rogues Dead Guy ale. A SAK is a very satisfying way of getting into a beer ain't it! Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


understatement....love using my tools to get things done, including opening my brews )

I always have at least one tool that opens bottles in my pockets..

Dead Guy Ale is also good but this Hazelnut Brown is by far my favorite.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

acadian said:


> understatement....love using my tools to get things done, including opening my brews )
> 
> I always have at least one tool that opens bottles in my pockets..
> 
> Dead Guy Ale is also good but this Hazelnut Brown is by far my favorite.


Good luck with your Bruins in the playoff's!! I will have to give that one a try. I hear you on the tools/knives. My first quality multitool is due to arrive today, a Leatherman Wave. Replacing an old cheap one that broke on me recently. I think that's why I like Casios so much, they are another great tool in my EDC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Wanderer16 said:


> Good luck with your Bruins in the playoff's!! I will have to give that one a try. I hear you on the tools/knives. My first quality multitool is due to arrive today, a Leatherman Wave. Replacing an old cheap one that broke on me recently. I think that's why I like Casios so much, they are another great tool in my EDC.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much...can't wait for the next series. I also hope the Sharks do well - I can actually see the Shark tank from my office )

I love leatherman's - I still have an old original SideClip. I have one in my pack that follows me everywhere (a Wingman)

Have a great day!


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

After a long brewing day, it's very nice to conclude the day with this Bolus Stout.

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

In Bath at the Salamander Pub.
The pilgrimage continues...









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

That Garmin is certainly clocking up some miles now @Nemo_Sandman


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Archie, Windsor and a Foster on Curry Thursday!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Archie, Windsor and a Foster on Curry
> 
> Really enjoying the pictures!!
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

At least I am not the only one who somehow quoted themselves @Wanderer16


----------



## Fanat (Feb 25, 2015)

Miklos86 said:


> Gut, besser, Ranger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Gosser

That's Gosser


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Go Bruins


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

acadian said:


> Go Bruins


Now that is a well staged and executed shot right there. Props. |>


----------



## SG02WRX (Jun 13, 2018)

acadian said:


> Go Bruins


That beer is Delicious!


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> Now that is a well staged and executed shot right there. Props. |>


Thanks my friend!!



SG02WRX said:


> That beer is Delicious!


Indeed - it's one of my favorite Belgian beers. I think I even prefer it over Westvleteren


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry, it's not a G, but it best matches my "bottle opener." :-d And lookee there, the Victorinox logo is found on both the watch and the bottle opener!! :-x:-d


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Time4Playnow said:


> Sorry, it's not a G, but it best matches my "bottle opener." :-d And lookee there, the Victorinox logo is found on both the watch and the bottle opener!! :-x:-d
> 
> View attachment 14136653
> 
> ...


Nice 
Nice 
Nice...

I love the EVO Victorinox, mine rarely leaves my pocket.

Cheers!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

acadian said:


> Nice
> Nice
> Nice...
> 
> ...


Thanks man! I have another EVO, but it doesn't have the phillips screwdriver that I prefer. Plus it's not that cool yellow color! (not quite as bright as the watch, but still) :-d This one has become my EDC for now.

I carry a Victorinox every single day without fail. And while at home, I also carry a Benchmade all the time. (don't carry the Benchmade elsewhere as the blade is too long to be legal). ;-)


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Oxford!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Time4Playnow said:


> Thanks man! I have another EVO, but it doesn't have the phillips screwdriver that I prefer. Plus it's not that cool yellow color! (not quite as bright as the watch, but still) :-d This one has become my EDC for now.
> 
> I carry a Victorinox every single day without fail. And while at home, I also carry a Benchmade all the time. (don't carry the Benchmade elsewhere as the blade is too long to be legal). ;-)


yeah I also prefer the Evo Grip 16 with the Phillips screwdriver, scissors, toothpick and tweezers.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Beer me


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

acadian said:


> Beer me


With a watch like that no barman can resist.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Miklos86 said:


> With a watch like that no barman can resist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


No barmaid too. 

Here I am, minding my own business crossing the Channel with some Indian dish... 









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

This watch is soooo hard to photograph. Pictures don't do it justice.

No better evening snack than smoked Gouda and marinated herring


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

im not a beer guy, i know, i know  hey, it wasnt from lack of trying, i was a broke uni student bum and have woken up with several beer hangovers but i just never acquired the taste. cider on the other hand  haha 
a pint of bulmers would be rather boring but i thought these cans were worthy of a post :-! 
golden axe by kaiju beers, a local craft brewery known for their fun, almost kawaii branding. even better, its quite a tasty drop, a little sharper than i prefer but it goes down a treat with some froggy fun at an autumn evening bbq |> 
4/5 apples, would drink again |>


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

It's rare that I have a beer anymore, but the state of my nation is giving me the blues today. As Tom Cruise said in that movie, Sometimes you just gotta say WTF. Cheers F17

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Go Bruins


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Been a long long day. Cheers F17

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Red Grimberger!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

The plan was to take a photo with my PRW-6600. However, my son had a bad dream and I left my watch with him to ward off the deep-sea octupi that he's afraid of... And my other watches are in a room where my daughter is fast asleep.

So cheers, behold this German goodness (Bitburger) without a watch.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^ #DadProps


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

acadian said:


>


Such a fine looking square, acadian.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Fullers1845 said:


> Such a fine looking square, acadian.


Thank you sir.

Definitely love how it came out


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Beer time - cheers!!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Not beer, but still...


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scblack (Apr 10, 2019)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Red Grimberger!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting beer, might look it up.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

You don't drink Westmalle Extra (Refter's Beer) every day.

There are only 10 kind of people. Those who understand binary and those who don't.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Sjors said:


> You don't drink Westmalle Extra (Refter's Beer) every day.
> 
> There are only 10 kind of people. Those who understand binary and those who don't.


man I need to find some of that...


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

acadian said:


> man I need to find some of that...


That ain't easy, but they sell it occasionally at the abbey shop on Friday morning.

There are only 10 kind of people. Those who understand binary and those who don't.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

No beer, but I did come by a pretty good bottle of Spoli Oli!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Drive (May 9, 2019)

Wanderer16 said:


> No beer, but I did come by a pretty good bottle of Spoli Oli!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also no G-Shock lol
Just kidding, nice pic !


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## Urabus23 (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

G- weekend kick off.


----------



## DCsportsFreak (Oct 14, 2017)

Cheers!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Happy hour


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Big game = big beer. GO BRUINS!!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Briarde in Fouquet 's realms.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DCsportsFreak (Oct 14, 2017)

Sunday afternoon on the patio, listening to some tunes, babysitting the smoker. Ribs for dinner!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Gift from the parents' Italian trip. Would add some Baci Perugina - amazing sweets - but the wife already had a go at them.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## simon1003 (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Go Bruins and happy Slayer day


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Once in a while


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Not a G-Shock, but here's my "other" watch. And a beer...


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Beer run which consist of a 1/2 block walk  officially on sabbatical for the next 7 weeks. I feel so blessed to work for such an amazing company


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

View attachment 14219817


----------



## G-Drive (May 9, 2019)

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 14219817


Nice photo ! Let me guess, your fav' color is blue ? lol


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

G-Drive said:


> Nice photo ! Let me guess, your fav' color is blue ? lol


mmmmh.. no :-d


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

acadian said:


>


Awesome shot as usual bro. But with all your beer-drinking, I feel like I need to stage an intervention. :-d


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Try not to be a regular posters in this thread but I quite enjoy beer lattely


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Happy Froggy Friday! Drinking liquid coconuts.










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Happy hour.  Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sjors said:


> Happy Froggy Friday! Drinking liquid coconuts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get Colorado beers in NL, Sjors?


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Fullers1845 said:


> You can get Colorado beers in NL, Sjors?


Apparently. I have had Left Hand brews in the past too. Actually they visited our brewery 3 years ago.










Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

18:18.18


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Well deserved brew after 12 hours of driving and exploring today


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## VicRattlehead (Jun 23, 2019)

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 14219817



View attachment 14257249


The bobbin was a little hidden but she was here the beer .. So ?


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Happy hour tacos   - hell yes  And you can never have too many limes for your Negra Modelo


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^My favorite Mexican Beer.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Renaissance birds!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Always look forward to eat and drink here. Although the menu is very simple and they only serve their house beers, people from all over the world visit this place in the middle of nowhere.

I enjoyed a sandwich abbey cheese and "hommelpaptaart". Couldn resist the Westvleteren blond (cheese) and the iconic Westvleteren 12° (pie).



















Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Sjors said:


> Always look forward to eat and drink here. Although the menu is very simple and they only serve their house beers, people from all over the world visit this place in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> I enjoyed a sandwich abbey cheese and "hommelpaptaart". Couldn resist the Westvleteren blond (cheese) and the iconic Westvleteren 12° (pie).
> 
> ...


I am beyond jealous right now - damn!

One day I'll visit the Abbey. Last time I was in town I ran out of time and couldn't make it out there.

Love me a good Westvleteren!!

Cheers!
- Luc


----------



## VicRattlehead (Jun 23, 2019)

Same G , different beer.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

@Sjors this is all I have to compete with you. Next best beer since Bernardus used to brew for Westvleteren










And some bottles and caps I've saved.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erebus (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

acadian said:


>


Dude, you must have been wasted after 7 of those :-!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Chips and football.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Two pale ales and a 'clear' status for a third? 
Smartwatches are easy going.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

With a flight at Peticolas Brewing in Dallas, Texas. And my trusty GW-5000.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

End of a brewingday beer. One more day to go before I go on holidays.

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Old style new style... Peroni!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Starting the weekend with my Mudmaster and a Maple Pecaniser II Pastry Stout.

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## erebus (Jan 7, 2013)

TGIF!


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Hanging out the tourist in Bamberg.

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

If the wind is cheap, I haunt there. ;-)


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

When the sandpaper has to comes out you know 1) the crystal is shot 2) it's going to be a very very long restoration process. Thanks goodness for good tunes and good beer


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Froggy Friday with a local beer in Seßlach (Bavaria).

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Sjors said:


> Froggy Friday with a local beer in Seßlach (Bavaria).
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


winning!!!

Cheers!


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Chilled Sunday evening


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Happy hour - cheers!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^ Negra Modelo? Salud!

At Boulevard Brewing in Kansas City today.

With my GW-5000, of course!


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^ Negra Modelo? Salud!
> 
> At Boulevard Brewing in Kansas City today.
> 
> With my GW-5000, of course!


Nice! Cheers!

yes it was Negra Modelo on tap in my previous picture.

My brother in law is just about to move back to CA from Kansas. He loves it there but is excited to move back here.

almost beer o'clock here...


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Over 33°C here (and this ain't no Texas), so need some refreshing beer and a summer watch. I actually visited this brewery a few weeks ago and got a nice view of their foeders.

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Checking out G-Shocks but they barely had any squares.










Then whent shopping


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Garage time


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

This stuff has a similar taste to water that has been filtered through a cat...


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Not the first glass and somewhat tipsy already. My apology for poor quality pic


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Red ale to close the week. Tastes better than it looks.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

Japanese beer, Japanese watch (GW-5000)


----------



## VicRattlehead (Jun 23, 2019)

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Happy hour

Cheers


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Sorry, bit dark bar. It's a Vanilla Maple Beer Geek Stout by Mikkeler, brew by Lervig in Stavanger, Norway.

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Some pre-flight beers (and shots) to calm the nerves


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

Oceanus and sake









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Last day of being younger


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Facelessman said:


> Not the first glass and somewhat tipsy already. My apology for poor quality pic


Was called by policeman for alcohol check. Luckily still within legal limit. Enjoy life and drive safe guys


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

My last day vacation, so I visited a brewery at the other side of the river.

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sharing St. Arnold Daydreams with Mrs. Fullers this afternoon. With my GW5k.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Also last day of vacation sadly


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Vacation might be over but the fun continues. Lunch beers? Absolutely!!


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Because beer is delicious


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Near the G-Shock store which has closed at 2000.
Spotted two Silver square on the wrist of Japanese tourists today.
One of the two was a female.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Not sure why. Got home and felt like strapping on this guy. Cheers!


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Westmalle Dubbel - another favorite


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Spent most of the day in the shop


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Enjoying Pierrefond Castle with almost a G.....a... Galaxy? 









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## VicRattlehead (Jun 23, 2019)

First beer with my new 5610










Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Boulevard Hefeweizen and my GW-5000.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Winding down after a busy day.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Enjoying this guy stock for now until I mod it into a square  love the colors on the dial


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Brew and geeking out with the McFly watch


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^I call that watch, "The Heisenberg".


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

This is a tasty beer.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Found this classic in my shed, and it's delicious. In the special proper tasting glass that I bought at the abbey.

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Cheers

Yesterday










Today


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Coney Island MerMAN (instead of "Maid") IPA at the Lucky 13 Saloon in redhook (Brooklyn). Beers and shots with an old college buddy


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Damn it's hot in the city  but I'm cool


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Having a beer at famous The Eagle in Cambridge. No worry. 
G-Shock are still in my..... DNA.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

London calling with an Italian beer...









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Because matchy matchy


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

acadian said:


> Because matchy matchy


FANTASTIC!

 > everything else


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Waiting for a flight in Inchon.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

acadian said:


> Because matchy matchy


Wow I bet your knife collections are more expensive than your Gs.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Eric.S said:


> Wow I bet your knife collections are more expensive than your Gs.


By a long shot yes...


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Shop time


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Wife's at a bachelorette party, I've put the kids to sleep, it's weird to have the house for myself. Did a few things in the garage, but now it's beer o'clock. Nothing fancy, just my (and my father's) favourite Hungarian beer.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

acadian said:


> Damn it's hot in the city  but I'm cool


OMG, I did overlook that yellow DW-5600C! Awesome!

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Sjors said:


> OMG, I did overlook that yellow DW-5600C! Awesome!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Thanks Sir Sjors - the oldies are by far my favorite squares!

Cheers!


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

I'll take a double dose of carbon fiber with that beer


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Miklos86 said:


> Wife's at a bachelorette party, I've put the kids to sleep, it's weird to have the house for myself. Did a few things in the garage, but now it's beer o'clock. Nothing fancy, just my (and my father's) favourite Hungarian beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many kinds of Hungarian beer are there? Do you know if any of them available in the US?


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Fullers1845 said:


> How many kinds of Hungarian beer are there? Do you know if any of them available in the US?


Well, Monyo and Mad Scientist are quite famous Hungarian craft breweries in Europe.

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Tonight's tasty brew. A Goose Island stout that's been aging for around 3 years


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

acadian said:


> Tonight's tasty brew. A Goose Island stout that's been aging for around 3 years


Is that a custom you done or is it an official release? Very nice @acadian


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Dxnnis said:


> Is that a custom you done or is it an official release? Very nice @acadian


Thanks!

it's a custom:
Glass/Buttons/bezel screws from GW-5035A
Case and module from GW-5000
Bezel from GW-5000HR
Band from GW-B5600HR


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

early dad's day dinner on the w/e. cloudy cider, not my first choice but when they ditch bulmers and thats all they have, suddenly its not so bad 

went well with the monster 3 meat burger and board games tho :-!


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Just the one burger @Tetsu Tekubi lol


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Because

Monday


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Dxnnis said:


> Just the one burger @Tetsu Tekubi lol


haha i was still uncomfortably full hours later! all that meat sitting on top of all the cider didnt help either, i normally do one or the other, big meal or big drinking sesh, not both!


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

salutations from the north of france. Here's a cheap n dirty rasta mod, to replace my long lost & beloved DW-5600R-3 ( I know it's absolutely not the same, but the spirit is there )

also, Chouffe is the best. that is all.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Sjors said:


> Well, Monyo and Mad Scientist are quite famous Hungarian craft breweries in Europe.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Fullers1845, listen to this man, he definitely knows more about Hungarian craft beer than I do. I'm not familiar with craft beers at all. The brew on my picture is called Soproni 1895, a special edition by one of the national breweries. They released it in 2015 to celebrate their 120th anniversary but became so successful that they still produce it.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Sounds delicious. I would love to try some one day. Cheers!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

When this thread first popped up, I naievely believed that it was just another opportunity to take more cool pics of your Gs.

....Now I see that in reality it was just an excuse to have (another) beer!! :-d:-d:-d:-!

(not that there's anything wrong with that! :-d)


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Can I UN-shock in this thread? Haha.

I was planning on wearing my 5900 today actually, but decided to honor the "passing" of the skx line.

Anyways, out with the misses at a local watering hole for the nyu collegiate types in the west villiage having something random IPAs and vodka shots 









 > everything else


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Cheers my G-Shockers


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tullamore Dew & GW5K with a yellow bezel.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

The new Fenix 6 Pro Titanium Sapphire has entered in my life...
Cheers!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

It's a michelada kind of a day


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Closing the tiring weekend with some Austrian goodness. Sorry for unshocking but I had to color-match the watch with the beer.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Community Wit with matching GW5K.


----------



## Ryanjeepguy (Jan 8, 2019)

Fullers1845 said:


> Community Wit with matching GW5K.


Did you pick the beer to match the watch or the watch to match the beer? Lol


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ryanjeepguy said:


> Did you pick the beer to match the watch or the watch to match the beer? Lol


Precisely!


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

Great food and beer for a rainy day


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Enjoying my fave ipa (and vodka shots, of course) with my unofficial drinking G









 > everything else


----------



## Drunken_Munki (Nov 11, 2017)

babyivan said:


> Enjoying my fave ipa (and vodka shots, of course) with my unofficial drinking G
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love IPA's. Here is one from my favourite company Brewdog craft beer. This is a new one from them i got at the weekend and i did happen to have 1 of the few square watches i own to hand 

Elvis Juice and G-Shock x Parra


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Drunken_Munki said:


> Love IPA's. Here is one from my favourite company's Brewdog craft beer. This is a new one from them i got at the weekend and i did happen to have 1 of the few square watches i own to hand
> 
> Elvis Juice and G-Shock x Parra


Delish

 > everything else


----------



## Drunken_Munki (Nov 11, 2017)

babyivan said:


> Delish
> 
> > everything else


It definitely was mate the grapefruit in it is not over powering neither, not bad for a fairly new british company only been going for around 10 years


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Drunken_Munki said:


> It definitely was mate the grapefruit in it is not over powering neither, not bad for a fairly new british company only been going for around 10 years


IPAs have been my favorite for a long time. It became "hip" to like IPA in the last couple of years, lol. I'm okay with that because now there are many choices and bars have them available. My favorite will always be the Brooklyn east IPA, true to the original formula, but I like any type.

 > everything else


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Can you tell I have a soft spot for these tasty Trappist beers


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Winter speed and one of the best Trappist beers


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

I remember I had an epic Bernardus glass (can't remember which one) which could contain almost 75CL of beer!
It was much too fragile :'(


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Back in Brussels for some delicacy.
This is where I have started that thread...


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

One of my best friends is in town!


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

After a long day traveling and visit my sister, found out that our hotel bar has 26 beers on tap and many more on bottle. Not a bad way to conclude a day.










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

One from last night.

Not a G-Shock but having fun with this old CD-40. First Casio Databank released in 1984.


----------



## Orangez (Nov 18, 2018)

acadian said:


> One from last night.
> 
> Not a G-Shock but having fun with this old CD-40. First Casio Databank released in 1984.


Great picture mate!

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## VicRattlehead (Jun 23, 2019)

Voodoo ranger on deck










Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Orangez said:


> Great picture mate!
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


Ahh thanks!


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

acadian said:


>


Great pic!

Brew Dog's Elvis Juice and my King. Seems fitting


----------



## Zednut (Jun 3, 2018)

Not a beer but a long drink.


----------



## Zednut (Jun 3, 2018)

View attachment 14463253

Not a beer but a long drink.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Tonight I decided to crack open this tasty Goose Island that's been aging for the past 3 years. Soooo good


----------



## VicRattlehead (Jun 23, 2019)

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Stella at the end of the day.
Many new toys in the pocket.

It will be my last post here as I'm stuck with the Tank watch.

Cheers my friends.

Take care of my thread! 









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Stella at the end of the day.
> Many new toys in the pocket.
> 
> It will be my last post here as I'm stuck with the Tank watch.
> ...


I wish you all the best, and hope we'll hear from you from time to time.

Some Belgian goodness here as well.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Stella at the end of the day.
> Many new toys in the pocket.
> 
> It will be my last post here as I'm stuck with the Tank watch.
> ...


All the best Nemo


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Bit decadent beer while cooling the wort of a high gravety brew Pale Ale.

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Sjors said:


> Bit decadent beer while cooling the wort of a high gravety brew Pale Ale.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


now you're just showing off - ha ha.

But I love your style sir...

Cheers!


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Bottle is just super cute


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Non-alcoholic beer for me. Wife's due date is in a week so I may be required to drive at short notice. Still, some of these have great taste. Picked up 8 from different brands, will try to find the best in the next few days.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Beach time


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

acadian said:


>


I want a box like that. Did you draw it, acadian?


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Fullers1845 said:


> I want a box like that. Did you draw it, acadian?


No it's a promotional item from Topper Jewelers here in CA. If you buy a qualified G-Shock watch you get this sick functional DW-5600 wall clock. That's the box it comes in.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

That is awesome. Got any pics of the clock?


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Fullers1845 said:


> That is awesome. Got any pics of the clock?


There are images of it on Topper's site


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

This beer was mentioned in a fiction that I just finished reading. Not bad.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ballast Point Fathom IPA this afternoon.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

acadian said:


> There are images of it on Topper's site


Here's mine.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Ace!


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

I was wearing my Rangeman today!! What I hope will become a positive historic day!!! I don't drink beer much anymore but this is a special and historic day!!!
A toast!

Here's to the girl in the little red shoes!

She smokes all my cigs and she drinks all my booze!

She ain't got her cherry  but that ain't no sin!!

She still has the box that the cherry  came in!
cheers F-17

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

My beloved square was jealous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

The warm up for this epic session!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

At this rate Wanderer16 you'll be starting a "hangover and G-Shock's" thread tomorrow lol :-s


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Dxnnis said:


> At this rate Wanderer16 you'll be starting a "hangover and G-Shock's" thread tomorrow lol :-s


You may be on to something. Like I have said I hardly ever drink alcoholic beverages anymore because they are so detrimental to ones health in any amount, but so are persimmon colored threats to the entire world so today I am making an exception. I think I have gotten it out of my system, LOL Now to eat and and hopefully a better sleep than I have had in about three years!!


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

How about a cocktail?


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

The DW-5000-1JF needed a new heart transplant but it's doing fine now. )


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Trying not to be a regular poster in this thread but here I am again


----------



## Orangez (Nov 18, 2018)

acadian said:


> The DW-5000-1JF needed a new heart transplant but it's doing fine now. )
> 
> View attachment 14506547


In guessing you mean the 5610?

Nice pic!

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Orangez said:


> In guessing you mean the 5610?
> 
> Nice pic!
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


I don't think so


----------



## Orangez (Nov 18, 2018)

Facelessman said:


> I don't think so


Ah! See it now!

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Facelessman said:


> I don't think so


you need the trained eye.



Orangez said:


> Ah! See it now!
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


She is all good now.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

One of my favorite times of BEER!

Now, which one to sample first...


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Funny name for a beer, but I enjoyed it! b-)


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

One of the better IPA's made in Korea


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

You can smell it. And taste it. #Hemp


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

I think I like this one


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^What model G is that Faceless?


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

At the Grey Lady Oyster Bar, Delancey Street, NYC.









 > everything else


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

At the "Brews on Bois D'Arc" event in my town today. 8 Breweries and 1 winery represented along with great live music. Cheers!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

And yes, there is beer...


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

It's GA-2100 Fuller


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

There is a beer here somewhere....under the screwbacks...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Deja Vu


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Cold, storm and rainy. Time for nice desserts. Camenbert from the oven and our Sticky Toffee Pudding Pastry Porter.










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

I'm in the shop making some cool things for a friend while enjoying one of your favorites @Sjors

Cheers!


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Sorry to offend the GShock gods but my incoming PRG 6600 was sitting at the Fedex office so had to leave for my weekend getaway with my Tag instead but wanted to share the beautiful California Pacific Coast!! (probably the best sunset on this side of the county!).

And sorry for the most cheapest beer post ..lol. We got to this coastal town late and the local convenient store only has the generic stuff in the the freezer :-(. I usually drink IPAs.

Also visited Hearst Castle (highly recommend!).


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Surprisingly light tasting.. :think:


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

This watch makes me drink pretty often. Might switch to square tomorrow


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

This beer is very impressive, full of aroma and taste, great mouth-feel, nice head and lovely after-taste.. Packs quite a punch, just like the mudman.. :-!


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yum!! need to get me more of that tasty juice! b-)

From the other night.. Has body, fullness and nice depth, but a bit too medicinal for my taste.. :roll:


----------



## buddhashenglong (Mar 29, 2018)

This Bootstrap is a local fave.

My picture is not as good as I thought it was, I will get a better one.


----------



## tommy.arashikage (Aug 9, 2017)

Two day drinking submissions to add:




First one is from lunch on a family day trip to the Art Institute of Chicago.
Second beer + G-SHOCK is from today's Chicago day date with the missus.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

6, 8, 10...they are all tasty!

Cheers!


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

This one is an importer from Okinawa, Japan.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

This did not disappoint...


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

you can scream, you can shout,
I'll post a non-G without a doubt

I'm aware it isn't the proper glass 😎

(sorry, I'm drunk)


----------



## VicRattlehead (Jun 23, 2019)

Back to basics

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

acadian said:


> 6, 8, 10...they are all tasty!
> 
> Cheers!


You sir are correct and have good taste, literally..

Had this last night, the taste is still lingering on my lips today... b-)


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

L84AD8 said:


> You sir are correct and have good taste, literally..
> 
> Had this last night, the taste is still lingering on my lips today... b-)
> View attachment 14586875


NIIIIIICE!!! I have a few bottles of those ready to be enjoyed. Love the matching G - nice touch.

I'm also wearing a blue G this evening but this is my beer of choice tonight - also an amazing brew.

Cheers!


----------



## Swissie (May 10, 2015)

Trick or treat?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanjeepguy (Jan 8, 2019)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Ryanjeepguy said:


> Happy Halloween!
> View attachment 14591667


the worst part about this time of year...the pumpkin beers!


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

TGIF - Cheers!


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

This becomes my drinking watch


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Out with the wife









 > everything else


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

acadian said:


> View attachment 14579395


This might be the best pic I have seen of the blue metal bezel. Might need to look at one after all... Great!


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> This might be the best pic I have seen of the blue metal bezel. Might need to look at one after all... Great!


Pictures don't do it justice - it's amazing in person. I'm usually not a huge fan of negative displays but LOVE this one.

Cheers!


----------



## flexriprock (Dec 2, 2010)

New G-Shock, new beer


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Not a G, but goes well with beer nonetheless.

Between East Coast and West Coast, Texas is unique.

Doing a Texas IPA taste test today. L to R: Karbach Hopadillo (Houston); Deep Ellum IPA (Dallas); and Community Mosaic (Dallas).

A favorite emerges...


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> This might be the best pic I have seen of the blue metal bezel. Might need to look at one after all... Great!


Ditto! I've been eyeing them as of late. I never thought I thought be into a the metal/resin hybrids, but that blue is killer!

 > everything else


----------



## gojira54 (May 25, 2007)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

gojira54 said:


> View attachment 14605707


JEALOUS!!!!!


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## VicRattlehead (Jun 23, 2019)

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

New gw-5000 requires a new, celebratory stout I've never tried


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

It's a crisp beautiful fall afternoon here in UTC-6. I got a horrible case of hay fever and this may not help but it ain't hurting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Wanderer16 said:


> It's a crisp beautiful fall afternoon here in UTC-6. I got a horrible case of hay fever and this may not help but it ain't hurting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YES!!! Love Jager!!

Have you ever tried green Chartreuse? *drool*


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Grabbing some German goodness after having to catch up on work at night.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Wanderer16 said:


> It's a crisp beautiful fall afternoon here in UTC-6. I got a horrible case of hay fever and this may not help but it ain't hurting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Throw some of that in a mug and heat it up in the microwave for a bit. It'll clear you right up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwv89 (Dec 18, 2018)

Charging the Rangeman by the pool with a beer to keep mee cool.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

*Cheers from Belgium!!!! :-d:-d:-d
*








Casio G-Shock DW-5600E-1JF "FOX FIRE"


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

greetings from a frenchman with 'belgian breath' 😉


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> This might be the best pic I have seen of the blue metal bezel. Might need to look at one after all... Great!


that is a beauty, and so is the watch 

sent from the back of the food stamp line.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Finished the last brew of the week. Grabbing a delicious beer to celebrate the weekend. 









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Celebrate the weekend


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

.









Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Morning and evening companion today. Cheers!!


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Not a beer, but hard cider and it is very good. Great after taste..... Glad we found it.

Mrs. Wit working on a buzz~










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Liked this very much... gonna get some more to keep in stock.. b-)


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## gojira54 (May 25, 2007)

=]


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Cue Clay Davis (The Wire) Voice* 

Shiiiiiiiiith! You got one!


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Not the best beer, but it'll do after a hike.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Forgot to post this last night...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh well... Cheers!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

gojira54 said:


> =]


I brew that beer!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Found an oldy in the basement.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Alright, one to finish the night.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Almost time for another!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Sjors said:


> Found an oldy in the basement.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


That is the funniest name for a beer I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Sjors said:


> Alright, one to finish the night.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


soooooooooo jealous. YUM!!!

this is how I'm starting the evening.

Cheers!


----------



## gojira54 (May 25, 2007)

I like your beers a lot Sjors - this BA barleywine is great =]
Any discounts??


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Delish









 > everything else


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

It takes 10 minutes to warm a cognac by hand. I got this much longer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

this damn watch is impossible to capture - but the beer is tasty though. )


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

damn you double post


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Pre-gaming with the wife... In Boston, going to the Garden to see my Rangers beat the Bruins!









 > everything else


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

"German beer is chemical-free
Germany's alright with me
Sometimes I miss my river Tyne
But you're my pretty Fraulein
Tonight we'll drink the old town dry
Keep work spirit levels high"

Lyrics from 'Why aye man', by Mark Knopfler. He's one of the favourite artists of my brother and me. I remember fondly listening to those albums during road trips when we were younger.










Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Miklos86 said:


> "German beer is chemical-free
> Germany's alright with me
> Sometimes I miss my river Tyne
> But you're my pretty Fraulein
> ...


Yeah "Beck's löscht den Kenner Durst" was the slogan if I remember correctly. Believe it or not also well known in some Hong Kong pubs here as well ( Bremen beer ) but I think it's owned by Anheuser-Busch now


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

acadian said:


> this damn watch is impossible to capture - but the beer is tasty though. ?
> 
> View attachment 14661525


That golden glacier is next on my wish list. Nice watch and beer choice. The first time I had Chimay was in some dumpy hostel in Tokyo. I bought 4 of them to sit outside and drink with my buddy, not realizing that I had to be on a flight in 3 hours (long story). Anyway, I ended up downing them rather than leaving them behind or putting them in my bag to get broken, and then hopping into an insanely expensive cab...not realizing the beers I had just downed were 9%. It definitely helped mitigate the pain of the pricey cab fare, but I had a real tough time trying to act sober at security. 
Having a soju and tonic myself this evening before we end the night.


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

The post Turkey-Tacos Beer and Cigar.


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Another one for tonight


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

It's not beer but a local Wine from Olney, Maryland...it's 10.5% ALC BY VOL. Pairs well with the camo lol









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^It looks like you need another bottle, man. That one's empty!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^It looks like you need another bottle, man. That one's empty!


I drank it within 2 hours lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Waiting for a schnitzel in Germany...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

* 
Greetings from Morocco!! :-!*








*GMW-B5000TB-1JR*


----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

Can't believe I haven't seen this thread until now. Awesome beers and G's on here. Hopefully will be able to add some more for our viewing pleasure, here's one to start:


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Iron57 said:


> Can't believe I haven't seen this thread until now. Awesome beers and G's on here. Hopefully will be able to add some more for our viewing pleasure, here's one to start:
> 
> View attachment 14675339


Welcome aboard 

 > everything else


----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

It's forcing me to drink more so I can share more G-Shocks.


----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

This thread has a two beer minimum.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Enjoying some "nostalgic" Dortmunder. My absolute favourite pale lager beer.

First read about Dortmunder as a teenager in German war novels and when I saw it on the shelves of the local supermarket I just had to try it. I keep coming back to it ever since.










Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Fantastic juice.. full of flavour and body, delicious for sure.. b-)


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

a dash of color on this otherwise dark and soggy day


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

I just keep trying new brand. There are so many in the market


----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

'tis the season! For beer and Gulfmasters...









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

Another one...of each.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Spend two days building a Lego Gingerbread House, arranging our ever growing Lego Village, putting up a tree. Now time for a Swedish Braggot (a crossover of beer and mead).


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

can't let this thread slide into page 2. ha ha


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

acadian said:


> can't let this thread slide into page 2. ha ha
> 
> View attachment 14695167


Ha ha, I knew I had a half crate of Rochefort 8 in my scullery, but when my girlfriend was making room for the heating technician, she found a second crate. Now I have to drink 8° more often 

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

I got the sad news a good friend and member of my old band (in the middle on the photo) has passed away. So cheers to him with happy thoughts with his favorite beer.










Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Sjors said:


> I got the sad news a good friend and member of my old band (in the middle on the photo) has passed away. So cheers to him with happy thoughts with his favorite beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry for your loss Sjors....

Cheers to you and him!!


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Happy Holiday Season F17!
When this timer runs out I am gonna enjoy this Cognac!
Just got back from a movie. Queen and Slim is worth seeing. I give it a solid 7 out of 10.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

This tasty brew to start my evening. Cheers!


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Pre-gaming with the wife... about to head out to sushi 









 > everything else


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sjors said:


> I got the sad news a good friend and member of my old band (in the middle on the photo) has passed away. So cheers to him with happy thoughts with his favorite beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss Sjors, I will raise a glass to him and to you.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

getting festive part 2


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Will you guys let me cheat a little... at least is a brew...

Watches and Coffee by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> Will you guys let me cheat a little... at least is a brew...
> 
> Watches and Coffee by Wolfsatz, on Flickr





Wolfsatz said:


> Will you guys let me cheat a little... at least is a brew...
> 
> Watches and Coffee by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


As a fellow pour-over coffee drinker, I wholeheartedly approve!

 > everything else


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

babyivan said:


> As a fellow pour-over coffee drinker, I wholeheartedly approve!
> 
> > everything else


I usually stay away from Sbucks... but this year Holiday Blen is very very very good. Went back to BJs to get another pack before it's gone. I also stopped at the 2x1 today ..and saw that at the stores they have a bit of a different Holiday blend 'Vintage' at 30% off... will pick a pound tomorrow.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> I usually stay away from Sbucks... but this year Holiday Blen is very very very good. Went back to BJs to get another pack before it's gone. I also stopped at the 2x1 today ..and saw that at the stores they have a bit of a different Holiday blend 'Vintage' at 30% off... will pick a pound tomorrow.


My go-to is Trader Joe's Joe coffee whole beans. Nothing fancy. Can't beat it @ $5 a can!
It's what I brew every morning. To me, it's more about the process and the equipment that makes espectacular a brew than anything else. Once you get the right measurements down, of course. Consistency is key.

I find medium roast is the best kind of coffee the dark stuff always taste burnt to me. when a coffee bean looks shiny, it means that the oils came out and got burnt. A coffee bean with a matte finish is best.

Equipment:
Burr grinder
Glass stove top kettle
Ceramic pour over
Large A & W mug
Melitta white coffee filter (the brown ones leave a paper aftertaste, imo)

Key things:
Don't go from boiling to pouring, let the water cool for 20-30 seconds.
"Bloom" the grinds (google this).
Don't let the water level get low when pouring.
Pack the grinds down in the pour over with your fingers before pouring.










 > everything else


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy holidays!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Out with the wifee at a local pub/eatery in Queens, nyc...

Dogfish 75 ipa draft, deelishhhh!









 > everything else


----------



## VicRattlehead (Jun 23, 2019)

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

acadian said:


> View attachment 14719629


A nice RIS.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnnewcomb (Dec 21, 2019)

acadian said:


> This tasty brew to start my evening. Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 14702291


Looks so nice !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

At New Belgium Brewing in Denver


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

At home after a fun weekend with friends









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

James142 said:


> At New Belgium Brewing in Denver
> View attachment 14719659


Just an ordinary square enjoying an ordinary beer. I see what you did there. #StealthLux


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Enjoying a Mocha Hazelnut Cream Stout.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sierra Nevada Celebration 2019. Happy Holidays, everybody!


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Fullers1845 said:


> Sierra Nevada Celebration 2019. Happy Holidays, everybody!


Nice, a Fresh Hop IPA. You don't see those often.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Just about to crack open this Porter (not allowed to touch the chocolates)...


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

kenls said:


> Just about to crack open this Porter (not allowed to touch the chocolates)...
> 
> View attachment 14721485


Cheers my good friend


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

acadian said:


> Cheers my good friend
> 
> View attachment 14722043


slainte mhath, buddy.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Enjoying Christmas Eve









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Enjoying my all-time fave ipa with my gold ip 









 > everything else


----------



## VicRattlehead (Jun 23, 2019)

Merry Christmas everybody

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Simple G and simple beer. Merry Christmas guys


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

This picture is wrong on so many levels. No G, no beer and Scallywag whiskey in a Ballantines glass. Yet I'm posting it here to confuse the enemy*.

*this was a frequently used phrase in the Communist era Hungary. Whenever they botched something - and it happened quite a lot - they just said they did it on purpose, to confuse the enemy...










Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Can no longer drink beer, as to much purines and makes my gout unhappy.......now scotch on the other hand!


----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

Happy Festivus!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Hiked 5 hours to a friend's house to make mulled wine. It was our first time making it and it was quite pleasant. Got drunk. Then, hiked 2 hours to a bus stop in the cold. Sobered up. Now, finally back home and it is time for a night cap. Soju & Tonic.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Misfit IPA and Oceanus T200 in Chicagoland today.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Liquid lunch for me and the Mrs.









 > everything else


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

A simple, but good beer, while having a stop during a stroll on the Flushing Boulevard. (It's the original boulevard that gave the name to all boulevards in the world).










Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## gojira54 (May 25, 2007)




----------



## Swissie (May 10, 2015)

Happy Holidays, guys!


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

gojira54 said:


>


I hate you right now...what I would do for one of those. Cheers my good friend.

I'm starting my evening with one of these and I'm blown away by how good it is....Cheers!!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Still with the super cool and classy Oceanus OCW-T200.

This time enjoying a Boatswain Chocolate Stout.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Happy New Year to UTC!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Bye Bye 2019


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Back to Nam!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

acadian said:


> Bye Bye 2019
> 
> View attachment 14745243


How many G-Shock men do you have? so jealous! If I had unlimited funds, I would have every one of them!

 > everything else


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

babyivan said:


> How many G-Shock men do you have? so jealous! If I had unlimited funds, I would have every one of them!
> 
> > everything else


I'm not sure. maybe 4-5 of them? I only like the square G-Mans. wish I had the smaller one they made a while back - I don't have that one

Tonight I'm drowning my sorrows


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

acadian said:


> I'm not sure. maybe 4-5 of them? I only like the square G-Mans. wish I had the smaller one they made a while back - I don't have that one
> 
> Tonight I'm drowning my sorrows
> 
> View attachment 14753059


Of course, the square men are the best ones, but I also dig the 6900 ones. 
When I see the prices that these go for, I think to myself I can buy another square or two or three for the same money, and inevitably do just that.

I would post my beers and G-Shock pics, but I've been boring... Strictly Brooklyn East IPA for the last few days

 > everything else


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

In Paris today but back in Brussels next week.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Out with the wifee, at the local pubski.... "Barrier Money" IPA 7.3% abv









 > everything else


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Cheers!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Back to Brussels special!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

No beer tonight, but instead I am sipping on the worst wine I've EVER purchased. Disappointed haha


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Out with the wifee for our cheat day (as per usual) at a local Korean BBQ spot that has draft beers....

As a creature of habit, we both opted for the Brooklyn Lager 









 > everything else


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

At the monthly DFW WUS GTG. Oktoberfest style microbrew with my GW5K and a table-full of fun!


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Kirin, rolls, & GW5K.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I've has this one a few times, but considering the dearth of quality IPAs here, I really appreciate it (I'm just slightly jealous when I see the diversity of beers posted here hahaha).


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Boulevard Pale Ale at a local pub. And the amazing Garmin Instinct I honestly wish was a G-Shock.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Révisions !









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Simple square
No so simple beer


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Facelessman said:


>


Nice!

Asahi Super Dry reminds me of Tokyo


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

James142 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Asahi Super Dry reminds me of Tokyo


Thanks I had it last night at Japanese restaurant with big fat japanese oyster. Yummy.

Try something new for tonight, same G


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

two sweet vintages. Love how well raw Ti ages.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

nothing like some classics...


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Dangerous life...









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Interesting stuff. Quite strong for a "beer" at 9% abv. Almost like a wine.
Dogfish is from Delaware, which I never knew. Only now that I'm there for work that I have become educated on it.

Not hoppy enough for my palate, but the wife loves it (she's a wine first kinda gal).









Sent from my F2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Enjoying a refreshing Aussie beer in Aussie heat









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Pic from last night. This one taste very different. Can't really explain how.


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Too often?


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Getting ready to do some 12 ounce curls in preparation for the big game.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Moretti Siciliana!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Not the most exotic, but the best stout I can find in Korea for now.


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Moretti Siciliana!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome in Italy! 

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Man oh man, this is good stuff!

Being a mostly IPA guy, a stout is quite a change for me.

An IPA is so bright and light colored, whereas a stout is so dark and rich.

Brooklyn Brewery always puts out an amazing product.

Stuff has quite a kick too, @10% ABV


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

anto1980 said:


> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Big VO2 Max Anto :-!


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Beer mix totally new to me. Like the taste but it pretty light and low alcohol content. I think my wife will love it



Call it a night with japanese beer


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Metal G, Metal beer


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

With the announcement that 3 (!) of our beers are listed in the RateBeer Top 100 "Best Beers in the World", I should drink a good beer to that (after a long brewing day).

https://www.ratebeer.com/ratebeerbest/2019/best-beers-in-the-world

Cheers!

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

I like this one


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Cornish IPA after 18000 steps...









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Some mid-week party time!
This is a killer stout. Chocolatey marshmallow goodness, and 10% abv 

Not cheap @ $14 for a 4 pack, but well worth it!


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Not terrible, I do prefer a slightly higher IBV and more hoppy flavors, but very drinkable.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## kwv89 (Dec 18, 2018)

El cheepo hotel beer when i was in greece, but yeah the beer was free xD


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

GW-5000 Auto EL and not beer, but also starts with "B".


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

"early and often" 

Good morning all


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

babyivan said:


> "early and often"


I like that quite a lot.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Facelessman said:


> I like that quite a lot.


Haha, the fun has just BEGUN


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Houdini Kitchen Laboratory, btw


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Back to The Netherland on the ferry after a roller coaster of 5 days brewing collabs, a taptakeover and 3 sessions craft beer festival in and around Manchester.

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

GWS VS GWB


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Today we brew a big collaboration beer with Põhjala from Tallinn, Estonia. Fantastic day. So I conclude the day with a very nice beer of their cellar series. Talveöö Rum & Bourbon Barrel aged (BA Imperial Baltic Porter).










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Friday IPA


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

The final brew of the week in in the fermentor, the brewery is clean, work done. Time for a nice brew by Wander Beyond (Manchester UK) in collaboration with Slim Pickens Meadery (Tampa, FL). Imperial Stout with white Chocolate and raspberry. Sweet and bit fruity sour.

Now pack my suitcase again for brewing in Sweden.

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Sjors said:


> The final brew of the week in in the fermentor, the brewery is clean, work done. Time for a nice brew by Wander Beyond (Manchester UK) in collaboration with Slim Pickens Meadery (Tampa, FL). Imperial Stout with white Chocolate and raspberry. Sweet and bit fruity sour.
> 
> Now pack my suitcase again for brewing in Sweden.
> 
> ...




_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

No corona but a Saigon!
And not a G-Shock but a Garmin Chic!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

It's Friday night in Texas.


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

"Early and Often" Yakiniku with Asahi


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Saturday afternoon Leffe.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Of course Saturday means party day...



















The Other Half IPA

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Finally arrived in Örebro. Out for a bite and drink with the guys from Närke Kulturbryggeri.

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Sjors said:


> Finally arrived in Örebro. Out for a bite and drink with the guys from Närke Kulturbryggeri.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


I wish I was there I'm so hungry right now! Nothing better than burgers and beers (okay maybe pizza, but burgers are a close second )

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

babyivan said:


> I wish I was there I'm so hungry right now! Nothing better than burgers and beers (okay maybe pizza, but burgers are a close second )
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


Well, doing the Pizza actually right now 

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Drinking this 10 year old Närke with pizza.

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

His 'n Hers


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

How about G-Shocks and 5000L of beer... 

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

TB for Thai Beer


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Guys i'm getting fat. Still ..... Suntory for tonight



Edit: it seems like img only show up when it want to


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## R.Stantz.Jr (Mar 10, 2019)

Just having a night cap...









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Facelessman said:


>


That's really interesting, I'd love to try that!

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

babyivan said:


> That's really interesting, I'd love to try that!
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


Worth a try. I kinda like it.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Facelessman said:


> Worth a try. I kinda like it.












Well, I'm not quite a fan of Radlers, but two years ago we had a special one. We even had a very long queue lining up for this beer.

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

The last Kveik here at the brewery. And which model G-Shock else today?

Cheers,

Sjors

PS Meet our new brewer 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## R.Stantz.Jr (Mar 10, 2019)

Red Ale & GA-700









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

A good year for muskatel! I have been holding out for St. Patrick's day thinking I would use that as an excuse for a tiny bender. Picked up some beer and some Irish Whiskey today but since it is St Patrick's day in UTC I decided to have a little cheap wine since it won't be here for awhile still. Lol








If I had known how much I was gonna like this Frogman I would not have held out for as long as I did. It wears well and I like it more than I ever thought I would.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Happy St. Patrick's day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Happy St. Patty's Day


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

The wife and I doing our thing.... She's the Pale Ale fan, while I'm firmly in the IPA camp 










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Just been to the local supermarket. What a shock, never seen empty shelves/aisles, bread, pasta, meat, poultry, soft drinks, frozen foods, *even the beer shelves.* Shock horror :-x. Disgusting panic buying. <|

Still have a few essentials in the fridge though so I won't go thirsty just yet.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

I will have daily postings on this thread now, as opposed to just on Saturday 

Working from home means 5pm is "beer o clock"

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Post-hike desperately needed beer


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Beer O'Clock


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Found my beer, after a 40 year search. MAGIC :-!









Won't stop me searching though.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

kenls said:


> Found my beer, after a 40 year search. MAGIC :-!
> 
> View attachment 14965527
> 
> ...


Nice! Cheers my friend


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

acadian said:


> Nice! Cheers my friend


Their Bourbon Barrel Scotch Ale is very palatable too. (hic.);-)









Forgot the watch, oops!

Hope you have sufficient supplies for lockdown @acadian.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Still rocking the glacier gold 35th... into the wee hours 










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Garmin Instinct and a locally brewed Double IPA. ("Resting Bitter Face" by Oak Highlands Brewery in Dallas.)


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

because I had to match my beer to my watch


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

kenls said:


> ...bread, pasta, meat, poultry, soft drinks, frozen foods, *even the beer shelves*...


I thought beer was a food item...



...at least it is in Germany. Literally LOL.


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Sun's over the yard arm, so I'm trying something different...


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

kenls said:


> Sun's over the yard arm, so I'm trying something different...
> 
> View attachment 14968203


I was just at that brewery during the holidays. Good beers but they were very expensive on tap.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

acadian said:


> I was just at that brewery during the holidays. Good beers but they were very expensive on tap.


I can't honestly say it was to my liking. If thing are ok tomorrow, I'm going back to the shops to find more Innis & Gunn Blood Red Sky.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Peticolas Irish Red Ale (Dallas) and Pope Francis Swatch (Switzerland/Vatican City).


----------



## GG Killshock (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

After randomly tried different type of beers available at supermarket during the past 6 months or so. I just learned that i prefer "light" beers generally with alc content around 5%. Suntory premium malt for tonight. Gold tone on label does make it feel premium too so i match it with golden G.


----------



## VicRattlehead (Jun 23, 2019)

Seems like drinking is all there is to do lately

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## gojira54 (May 25, 2007)

I've been panic buying beers for ages (/ω＼)


----------



## gojira54 (May 25, 2007)

Facelessman said:


>


Never really got the 'karakuchi' = 'stinky mouth' tagline :s
kanpai =]


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

* 
The cure was just discovered, mix 1:1, top-down and bottom-up!!!.....Cheers!!!! :-!b-)|>







*


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Saw these at the store and couldn't resist 

Happy Friday Y'all










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Got no beer and I'm not gonna catch the funk going to get any so I am having a little leftover Irish  Whiskey and listening to my favorite DJ MoJo Nixon cause I am bored. Lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> *
> The cure was just discovered, mix 1:1, top-down and bottom-up!!!.....Cheers!!!! :-!b-)|>
> 
> View attachment 14982027
> *


That is a sweet Frog!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Wanderer16 said:


> Got no beer and I'm not gonna catch the funk going to get any so I am having a little leftover Irish  Whiskey and listening to my favorite DJ MoJo Nixon cause I am bored. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thank you, Sir!!! @Wanderer16 you are more than welcome to my place!!! Keep the 6 feet and we are more than well stocked for the foreseeable future!! Enjoying the Lockdown NOT!!!!!







*


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> *Thank you, Sir!!! @Wanderer16 you are more than welcome to my place!!! Keep the 6 feet and we are more than well stocked for the foreseeable future!! Enjoying the Lockdown NOT!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 14984815
> *


You are set for this plague and the next!! Even if they are 100 years apart.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Wanderer16 said:


> You are set for this plague and the next!! Even if they are 100 years apart.


LOL!!! That is just the soft drinks!!!! :-!


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> LOL!!! That is just the soft drinks!!!! :-!


I took a ride thru my town earlier today. When this is over I may have a lot fewer neighbors. Where I live that is not a bad thing!! Lol


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Crowler of Tejano Pecano by Oak Highlands Brewery in Dallas + NTH BSH limited edition # 26/40.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Wanderer16 said:


> Got no beer and I'm not gonna catch the funk going to get any so I am having a little leftover Irish  Whiskey and listening to my favorite DJ MoJo Nixon cause I am bored. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the shirt!!! 

#RESIST #RESIST #RESIST #RESIST #RESIST #RESIST #RESIST #RESIST #RESIST #RESIST #RESIST #RESIST #RESIST #RESIST #RESIST #RESIST #RESIST #RESIST #RESIST #RESIST #RESIST #RESIST #RESIST #RESIST #RESIST

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## R.Stantz.Jr (Mar 10, 2019)

Not a beer, but alcoholic none the less...









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Scott. (Jan 24, 2020)

Limited choices today so this will have to do!








Cheers everyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Enjoying my favorite (beer) tonight...










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Seems fitting


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Kirin First press (100% malt) for tonight, not really sure what first press actually mean i just assume that it mean something clean/smooth cos it taste like that at least for me. I started to pay attention to these details after i had a not so good experience with "unfiltered" IPA before.



Among 4 japanese beers that i tried, i like Santory premium malt the most. But as it cost 3-4 times more compared to Kirin or Asahi (due to custom taxes and location of brewery, i guess), Kirin is definitely my favourite.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Went with the BK lager tonight....










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## VicRattlehead (Jun 23, 2019)

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hard times call for desperate measures. My first wife could drink these all day and night and be more functional than me and all my buddies and we were early 20's and hardcore then. One of my Army buddies used to call em Chilly Millies! Lol








I stocked up on dry beans before the crisis. Something tells me I may never want to see another one if I survive this. Lol There is a bright side though, if your a good cook you can make anything taste good. Lucky for me I watched a mother who was a miracle in the kitchen when I was growing up!! I have the best parents a guy could have. I am spending my days trying to keep them isolated from every other human but me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Getting a (slightly) early start. Fridays I finish 1:00pm officially.










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Think I'm finally getting to enjoy this social isolating lark...

Hic.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Itsh gettin' eashier all (hic) the time.









Seriously, drink wisely and stay safe.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Isolating and medicating. Got the TV off so I don't have to see the orange traitor today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Wanderer16 said:


> Isolating and medicating. Got the TV off so I don't have to see the orange traitor today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Preparing my own Boilermaker!!! I will drink to that, Cheers Bro ;-)


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

About to post this last night 










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

A salute to @London006!!! Stay safe!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

* 






*


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Still alive... no cough, no fever 
Being near the nyc epicenter (Queens), that says a lot. Also live in an apt of a big building, surrounded by other big buildings. The anxiety of the world outside of my door is immense. 
But, at the same time, my brother is an ICU nurse at LIJ North Shore (his wife is an RN in the same hospital in the ER unit)... So, as bad as my situation is, I can't complain (even though I would like to, LOL)










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Silver or gold? Maybe both


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

* 
Not a G-Shock, but Cheers!!! :-d







*


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

+...










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Sun's over the yardarm, thought I'd try something a little different...

















|>


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

JustAbe said:


> *
> Not a G-Shock, but Cheers!!! :-d
> 
> View attachment 15017393
> *


Definitely close enough 

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Forgot my G-Shock, but this was very nice. 









Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

A real H and a false G.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

Something simple for these complex times.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

A Baklava Pastry Stout. Funnily we had this on tap ar a Tap Takeover in Göteborg. The bar lady said: "It tastes like typical Swedish Pastry. It is called Vacuum". That was funny, I love Swedish Vacuum Cleaners (Dammsugare).










Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## GG Killshock (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

In the sunshine ..


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

* 
Happy Easter Sunday y'all!!! Cheers 







*


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Comparing an old St. Bernardus Magnum with an older Westvleteren 12°. They are different, but quite close.

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Sjors said:


> Comparing an old St. Bernardus Magnum with an older Westvleteren 12°. They are different, but quite close.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


damn that looks delicious. I had two of those but gave them out as gifts.

Cheers!


----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

Going back to my Midwestern roots. I present for your approval, a beer martini.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## teejay (Jan 16, 2012)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Funny beer, with a famous old commercial slogan translated in English. A collab of Frontaal (NL) and Gamma (DK).

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

Not sure which is more out of control lately, my beer or G purchases. I promise I can quit at any time!










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Been too long since I wore my beloved GW5000.... just doesn't get any better than a good beer and a GREAT Square! 










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

* 
I am changing my name to JustLeffe!!! :-d







*


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy TGIF evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Painting some silly cats on unsleeved beer cans. That's an old red camo G-2300.

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Sunday dinner:
Salmon (air fried)
Cold sesame noodles
Salad w/chunky blue cheese (not pictured)
And of course, Dogfish Imperial IPA











_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

babyivan said:


> Sunday dinner:
> Salmon (air fried)
> Cold sesame noodles
> Salad w/chunky blue cheese (not pictured)
> ...


Looks amazing!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

Very special 9052 here, my first G. 10 years gone, same battery. Had other Casio greats long ago as a boy in the '80s, but never a G. This one also started the fire for my lower mid tier watch obsession. Will always keep this one in the mix.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Iron57 said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

acadian said:


> View attachment 15060735


OMG how did you get that beer.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Iron57 said:


> OMG how did you get that beer.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


most stores around me carry it - I went grocery shopping today and picked up a few bottles. Its not my favorite but once in a while I crave it.


----------



## R.Stantz.Jr (Mar 10, 2019)

Punching out early today. Even easier when you WFH...









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Cheers to making it through another week 










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## kurtvw4 (Apr 14, 2019)

TGIF!









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimin (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

Friday indeed!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Wife and I enjoying some libations (she's the hard seltzer, of course) while waiting for our Chinese takeout...

Doing our part to support local businesses. Seems like most of the Chinese restaurants around here are either permanently closed, or waiting it out. Asian businesses in particular got hit pretty hard around here 



















_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

Missing baseball, but still have beers, Gs, and music.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GG Killshock (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Iron57 said:


> Missing baseball, but still have beers, Gs, and music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model G is that?


----------



## G-Drive (May 9, 2019)

Fullers1845 said:


> What model G is that?











GA-2000E-4 (it comes with 2 additional straps)

Or simply GA-2000S-1A with orange strap ;-)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Thx. Looks awesome!


----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

G-Drive said:


> View attachment 15067117
> 
> 
> GA-2000E-4 (it comes with 2 additional straps)
> ...


Yep, that's the one! Love the size, lightness, swappable bands, and hand set. Honestly though, the negative display is about impossible for me to see. Your mileage may vary of course depending on eye age.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

GG Killshock said:


> View attachment 15066511


Excellent choices made here! 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Bye bye weekend 










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

This has to be the best thread in the whole darned forum.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

Savoring the last couple of weekend hours. Dale's Pale Ale in the glass.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Tomorrow is a holiday where I live that I don't celebrate. It's called confederate Memorial Day. In honor of that heinous holiday I made up a version of the last flag of that traitorous confederacy (the surrender flag). I will be proudly displaying it tomorrow. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Iron57 said:


> Yep, that's the one! Love the size, lightness, swappable bands, and hand set. Honestly though, the negative display is about impossible for me to see. Your mileage may vary of course depending on eye age.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Interesting for a G to have unprotected buttons. Are they stiff like the Mudman?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

* 
And another Leffe!!! Lockdown, you know, and the stock is still going strong :-!







*


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Not a G, but a COSC Christopher Ward. With half an Oak Highlands Freaky Deaky (Belgian Tripel-style) I split with Mrs. Fullers.


----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

Fullers1845 said:


> Interesting for a G to have unprotected buttons. Are they stiff like the Mudman?


Not stiff at all, relatively easy to push. Kind of like a rangeman button feel.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chimin (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

* 
I think I had a bit too much!!!! Drink responsibly, stay safe and healthy!!! :-d









Ranger Cruiser B1000GPR-TLC Team Body Auto Land Toyota 1820
*


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

*T*hank *G*oobers *I*t's *F*riday! 










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Skipped the morning coffee in favor of some "hot cocoa" 










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Drinking a souvenir from Manchester I got from the Marble brewery two months ago. 
It's a collab fom Marble with the Fierce Brewery. 
Today my red jelly Frog was my companion.

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

* 
Stay safe and healthy everyone!!! :-!









GW-M5600R-1JF x amsc (Autobacs MotorSports Conference) AUTOBACS RACING TEAM AGURI (ARTA) PROJECT MB5 2010*


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday Evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash5000 (Sep 12, 2019)

Wanderer16 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see a Hyundai key.... Which model do u own ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## chimin (Oct 7, 2017)

the bat mug: utterly impractical in every other way.


----------



## Drunken_Munki (Nov 11, 2017)

One of my favourite IPA's from one of my favourite brewers









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

* 
Stay safe and healthy everyone, Cheers....









Running low on the Belge!!! Improvise hit the Dane *


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

Cool thread peeps |>

I'm not much of a beer drinker these days, but I'm almost tempted to start again just so I could post here b-)


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Saying goodbye to the weekend with the wife... she loves prosecco

 Bye bye weekend, come back soon!










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

A "2-fer" today...


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## chimin (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

White G and Wit Bier


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Bienvenido, weekend 




























_"boys support boys"_


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

Recharging myself and the G-Shock.















It's a Win-Win! Have a good weekend everyone, Cheers!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

G Shock and Friday night beer !


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Scurfa Greeny Meanie and a pint of Royal Scandal English Pale Ale from Peticolas Brewing, Dallas, TX.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Interesting note to this one.... tastes like peanut butter without sugar

Happy Saturday gentleman 










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Drunken_Munki (Nov 11, 2017)

Cheers everyone King Cobra & King of G's Gorillaz x G-Shock


----------



## GG Killshock (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Good evening, gents


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Not a G, not a beer .... yet i still post it here


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

The wife and I were disappointed with this one. 
Thankfully, I grabbed some Brooklyn Chocolate Stout as well (might post again later ).










Bye bye weekend 










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Maaaaaaaaan, I have to wonder where some of you go shopping for your booze. Dead Guy Ale, really???!! :-d:-d:-d (personally, that's one I'd probably avoid, but to each their own!) :-d

For me, it's usually the same thing every. single. time. Heineken Light. ;-) (pic or two the next time I have one)

"I don't always drink beer, but when I do....." :-d:-!


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

...as promised










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

I haven't trawled through this thread to see if it's been posted already, but this had to be done sometime I guess!









Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

A 16-year-old GW-600da, and a good local stout from LTD Brewing in Hopkins, Minnesota.


----------



## chimin (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

So glad i found my favourite beer in supermarket today. Due to C situation, this beer become rarer than GA-2100 (at least for where i live) during the last month.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

HeLLLLLLLLLLo FriiiiiDaaaaay! 



















_"boys support boys"_


----------



## GG Killshock (Aug 29, 2007)

Leanin' in for a pint...


----------



## GG Killshock (Aug 29, 2007)

Facelessman said:


> Awesome watch mate. I feel it is not very popular around here but it has an awesome module in relatively small package i love mine, currently on Nato too


Thanx! Just got it recently. The features are great! Love the repeat countdown timer function, time display in every mode, and specific date/time alarm. Definitely the smallest watch I own, but probably also the most comfortable. It's feather light. Cheers!


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

GG Killshock said:


> Leanin' in for a pint...
> 
> View attachment 15126167


Awesome watch mate. I feel it is not very popular around here but it has an awesome module in relatively small package i love mine, currently on Nato too


----------



## gojira54 (May 25, 2007)

1983 birth of g shock westy =]


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Getting an early start 










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Cheers Brothers


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^What are you, Brother? Some kind of G-Shock and cider nut? ;-)


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^What are you, Brother? Some kind of G-Shock and cider nut? ;-)


LoL good one my friend. Chestnut not only yummy but also help with lighting on the LCD


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Got a sweet tooth his morning.... starting out with choc. peanutbutter porter and york ppmint patties 










Enjoy the rest of your Sunday! 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Two brewers were struggling with their beers here today, but mine is cooling to the fermentor now (finally). Time for a cool and fresh hoppy refreshment.










Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm finally able to post here cause I remembered to take a pic of my G w/a beer! :-d

















The fruits of my labor:


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

I couldn't decide which pic I liked better, so you get both



















_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Drive (May 9, 2019)

Time4Playnow said:


> I'm finally able to post here cause I remembered to take a pic of my G w/a beer! :-d
> View attachment 15137959


Do you really need a Corona Extra currently ? :think: Stay safe :-d


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Rosee for tonight


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Found this beer from Harbour Brewing Company in Cornwall, UK.

Mango IPA, guess what goes into the brew??









Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

G-Drive said:


> Do you really need a Corona Extra currently ? :think: Stay safe :-d


Matter of fact, I do! ;-)

I've heard that the Corona brand has taken a hit during this pandemic, as some ppl apparently don't understand that the virus has no relation to the beer. :roll:

At the liquor store checkout, I said "I'll take the Corona - hold the virus." :-d The checkout clerk thought it was funny. :-d


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> Matter of fact, I do! ;-)
> 
> I've heard that the Corona brand has taken a hit during this pandemic, as some ppl apparently don't understand that the virus has no relation to the beer. :roll:
> 
> At the liquor store checkout, I said "I'll take the Corona - hold the virus." :-d The checkout clerk thought it was funny. :-d


It was an awful beer before the virus, and continues along that path currently, lol. 

Ironically, will probably have a resurgence because of the name. At first I thought the company should change it, but now I think people are entertained by the name.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Good afternoon gentleman....










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

babyivan said:


> It was an awful beer before the virus, and continues along that path currently, lol.
> 
> Ironically, will probably have a resurgence because of the name. At first I thought the company should change it, but now I think people are entertained by the name.
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


Well obviously I don't agree, it tastes great with lime. ;-) Vin Diesel would agree. :-d:-d

I'm really not much of a beer connoisseur, but I've tried some of the very dark beers and just can't stand them. So I stick to either Corona or Heineken.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> Well obviously I don't agree, it tastes great with lime. ;-) Vin Diesel would agree. :-d:-d
> 
> I'm really not much of a beer connoisseur, but I've tried some of the very dark beers and just can't stand them. So I stick to either Corona or Heineken.


I hear ya

I'm about 90% into the IPAs, as you can tell. Opposite of the dark stuff. I do like some stouts tho

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

sodamonkey said:


> Found this beer from Harbour Brewing Company in Cornwall, UK.
> 
> Mango IPA, guess what goes into the brew??
> 
> ...


Regardless of what that drink is, what a fantastically colorful shot!!! :-!:-! The color from the bottle and the bright yellow of that G just look amaaaaazing together.  That should be a magazine cover somewhere... ;-)


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

gojira54 said:


> 1983 birth of g shock westy =]
> View attachment 15127389


Mmmmmm it's been so many years since I've had a Westy 12. Top 5 all time for me


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> Regardless of what that drink is, what a fantastically colorful shot!!! :-!:-! The color from the bottle and the bright yellow of that G just look amaaaaazing together.  That should be a magazine cover somewhere... ;-)


They do go well don't they?

The sun went through the bottle just right.

The beer didn't last long though 

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

gojira54 said:


> 1983 birth of g shock westy =]
> View attachment 15127389


Missed this one. Wow, a 1983 one. I must have several of the '90's, but that one is quite old.

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

BBQ time!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Sjors said:


> BBQ time!
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


How do you find that 25th 6900 Sjors?

I thought they were a bit too "toy" looking when Casio announced them!

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

I'm sure I posted this one before, but I still can't quite bring myself to open it.









So I'll take a chance on this one...


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

closest thing to Westy


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

The G-Shock with a side of Tejano Pecano again from OHB in Dallas.


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Cider again, no nut for tonight


----------



## chimin (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Deeeelissssh


















_"boys support boys"_


----------



## GG Killshock (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

The wife and I decided to try the original Brooklyn Black Ops.... The Rose edition (yesterday's) is the winner.



















And... of course the hard stuff (usually off camera ).... Today we are partaking on shots of Hendrick's Gin, straight out of the freezer 










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## chimin (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Tuesday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Rince Cochon !

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

FRiiiiiiiiiiiiDay



















_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Friday
> View attachment 15168923
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Excellent choice, as always 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Friday to all of you G-sters out there! 

Had a new GW-9400-1B arrive today. I have some slight concerns about the legibility of the dial....gotta sleep on that. :think:;-):-d:-d

Cheers!









Oh, and can't forget the beer!


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Finishing off the last of the quarantine "emergency" beer.









_"boys support boys"_


----------



## chimin (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## adamvelasco (Jan 26, 2017)

babyivan said:


> Finishing off the last of the quarantine "emergency" beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, Guinness in a can. I assume you're smart enough to never buy the bottle haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

adamvelasco said:


> Ah, Guinness in a can. I assume you're smart enough to never buy the bottle haha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or _even_ in a can, lol. Not a fave of mine. Tastes watered down to me. There are so many better stouts out there; Guinness feels dated to me now.

During the beginning of the pandemic, I bought whatever I could get a hold of; as food and libation supplies we're getting hard to come by.

No regrets tho, drinking Guinness takes me back to my early adult years. A simpler time. 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## kurtvw4 (Apr 14, 2019)

It's almost drink-o-clock...
Cheers!









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Good afternoon










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Going crazy for #999, Madness with Beer&Cider Nut


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Leffe Bruin restocked!!!


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Spending the weekend with a WV12 and a froggy after some very busy weeks at work.










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Sjors said:


> Spending the weekend with a WV12 and a froggy after some very busy weeks at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sooo jealous...

cheers!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Part of a selection box of beers bought for me as a gift:









Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^As go-to beers go, Doc the Ballast Point Sculpin is definitely top-tier. Looks like a fave from your pics. Cheers!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^As go-to beers go, Doc the Ballast Point Sculpin is definitely top-tier. Looks like a fave from your pics. Cheers!


It's the only IPA I drink lately.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Yesterday was the first beer on a terrace since a loooooooong time.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Let's build...

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## chimin (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## DusanKs (Dec 3, 2016)

Cheers guys...









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Not exactly Beer as in Beer, but there is enoug on the label to qualify i guess.


----------



## gojira54 (May 25, 2007)

Another 1983 westvleteren - 8% extra
Held up well =]


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy titillating Tuesday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## daftpunk (Mar 8, 2012)

Watching the resumption of the Premier league with my new g-shock and a brewdog punk ipa









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## G-SPAIN (Dec 2, 2017)

It's not an actual beer, but this is what I drink :-!


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Found this smoked beer at an Italian delicatessen store. Not real very smokey, so I digged a pretty old beer (2016) from my cellar.










Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## R.Stantz.Jr (Mar 10, 2019)

Sunday Night Nightcap...









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zeuloa (Jan 28, 2011)

Hope all daddies had a great day!


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Found something interesting in the cellar. It's even older than the G-Shock forum 

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

One of a half dozen different bottle I was given on Father's Day. Goes well with the AR...


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

kenls said:


> One of a half dozen different bottle I was given on Father's Day. Goes well with the AR...
> 
> View attachment 15248065


Yes, a PERFECT match 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

babyivan said:


> Yes, a PERFECT match
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


Cheers babyivan, tasted better than I imagined.

Got this one too, I imagine it matches your latest purchase quite well.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Froggy Friday

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

kenls said:


> Cheers babyivan, tasted better than I imagined.
> 
> Got this one too, I imagine it matches your latest purchase quite well.
> 
> View attachment 15248159


Haha, indeed!


















_"boys support boys"_


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## chimin (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Happy FriiiiiiDAY 










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

The wife and I are doing a little pre-gaming before we head out to Bayside Queens, for some outdoor dining 










I'm always up for trying these new flavored stouts 










I give it a 6.5/7 (out of 100)

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Can't let this thread go 10 days without posting...

Tonight was a crowler of Funny Accent ESB from Funky Picnic Brewing in Fort Worth, Texas along with my Garmin Instinct in honor of the new Solar version that is out (and tempting me).


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

CHEERS! 










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

babyivan said:


> The wife and I are doing a little pre-gaming before we head out to Bayside Queens, for some outdoor dining
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorite stouts. Didn't I post it when I was in Sweden a few months back?

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Sjors said:


> One of my favorite stouts. Didn't I post it when I was in Sweden a few months back?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Haha! Could be, but I don't remember much of anything in this thread 

It is quite good. I have another four chilling in the fridge... I will be cracking one (or two or three or.... ) open in the near future 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

I guess I forgot to take a pic with a G.










Did I post this one already?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Back to now. Trying a local Baltic Porter as I am in Friesland. Like I drink ice coffee. Strong stuff.

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Sjors said:


> I guess I forgot to take a pic with a G......


_"G-shock, or it didn't happen"_ 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

(Wh)Ale spotting.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## fencing (Aug 24, 2014)

Cheer from Vietnam 









Gửi từ SM-A705F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

acadian said:


> View attachment 15363957












_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

Desde la semana pasada, esta noche cargo baterías
[url = https: //postimg.cc/jwyVrxJF]


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

The perfect day starts with coffee but ends with a beer

Cheers!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

In the Yellowstone area this week.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey, Gamma (DK) released a Lego Beer. Let's "Play Well"
A very juicy TIPA.

Cheers,

Sjors










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hiking in Montana today.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

acadian said:


> View attachment 15372163


Ha ha, malfunctioning digit, photoshop or an "R" upside down?

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Going APE at the Delft Brew House. Waiting for the burger.

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Sjors said:


> Ha ha, malfunctioning digit, photoshop or an "R" upside down?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


just quick work in Photoshop ?


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

acadian said:


> just quick work in Photoshop




Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## R.Stantz.Jr (Mar 10, 2019)

Let the weekend begin!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Drinking Fat Tire at New Belgium Brewing in Ft. Collins.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Lunchtime beer run


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Took a ride and got a sixer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Fullers1845 said:


> Drinking Fat Tire at New Belgium Brewing I'm Ft. Collins.


Damn I wish I was with you! Of course if I was in Colorado I would want a big fat sappy one to go with one of them Fat Tires. I had a month of Colorado on tap in April that I cancelled because of this crud. I would move there if I could.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

This thread has some cool pictures.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

acadian said:


> View attachment 15374512


I know this has to be one of your customs. Very cool!!


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Wanderer16 said:


> I know this has to be one of your customs. Very cool!!


Thanks!

yes it's a full resin DW-5030


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Happy IPA-Day!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

nothing fancy last night - just whatever I had in the fridge.

Cheers!


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

Stay classy.









Sent from my LM-X410.FGN using Tapatalk


----------



## fencing (Aug 24, 2014)

Brand from Vietnam 









Gửi từ SM-A705F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Found a can of Narangi of my friends at O/O Brewing in Göteborg. Yumm!

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Bozone Amber Ale from Bozeman, Montana. Four cheese grilled cheese with fried eggs and tomatoes. GW-5000 in blue metal gear.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

GAS-100 Neo Tokyo edition and a cold, sweating Kirin Ichiban.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Katten DIPA, collab by O/O Brewing & Stigbergets.

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## GG Killshock (Aug 29, 2007)

No G-Shock, but it is digital!


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## JaredNish (Jun 23, 2020)

acadian said:


> View attachment 15411596


Which watch are you rockin?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

JaredNish said:


> Which watch are you rockin?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This guy


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Nice one as usual @acadian


----------



## JaredNish (Jun 23, 2020)

acadian said:


> This guy
> 
> View attachment 15412928


Ahh nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

It's not even a bottle, but a painted flowerpot


----------



## Maffy (Aug 19, 2008)

...IPA is the answer! 😬


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

Cheers, gents.


----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

grinch_actual said:


> Cheers, gents.


Thumb in the bottle...fess up, you're about to spray someone with that beer, aren't you?


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

Haha. Nah. That's alcohol abuse.


----------



## fencing (Aug 24, 2014)

Hoegaarden - traditional beer from Belgium 









Gửi từ SM-A705F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

I have had all I can take for the week. I got beers and Sirius Outlaw Country is playing the blues. I am about to get unnecessary as a friend of mine used to say!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Santé !










GWG-1000-1A


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

A salute to all my fellow suckers and Losers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Sjors said:


> Katten DIPA, collab by O/O Brewing & Stigbergets.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday @Sjors ???


----------



## gojira54 (May 25, 2007)

cheers Sjors


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Not very exotic - my little baby sized Becks


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

gojira54 said:


> cheers Sjors


Now, that's a cool bottle of beer.

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

An easy Saturday with a nice Trappist. The only commercial beer in a bottle I know that has no label or paper wrap.

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Sjors said:


> An easy Saturday with a nice Trappist. The only commercial beer in a bottle I know that has no label or paper wrap.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Beautiful shot! Nice Froggy .... wish I was in that chair sipping one of those right now.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Quite something special. Probably every brewer in the world knows the quality malts from Weyermann in Bamberg, Bavaria. They have an experimental small test brewery. Funny detail, the German Reinheitsgebot does not allow other ingredients than water, malt, hops and yeast. Therefore this beer, a coconut porter, is called an alcohol containing malt drink with coconut.

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Lukas 80 (Oct 11, 2020)

Cheers  with my best friend from 13 years.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

This Aguila sin filtrar it's so tasty


----------



## GG Killshock (Aug 29, 2007)

Watching An American Werewolf In London with 3 Floyds' Zombie Dust and my GD-120CM-5.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

So, this is a double collab. Wander Beyond (Manchester) brew this beer together with our brewery. The artwork is a collab between Wander Beyond's designer Tina and me.


















Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

A dirty martini after a day of hard labor at hurricane clean up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

My very first DW-004 G-Shock and the newest, pretty hard to find, Trappist, Rochefort Triple.

Cheers,

Sjors

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Well, a second Trappist tonight, and also a special one. It's not brew by one, but by two Trappist orders. It's a collaboration of Tre Fontane, Italy and Spencer, USA. A beer with very fresh hop flavors.

The watch was the G-Shock I didn't buy as my first watch, I choose the one in my previous post. So I always consider this one my #2, while it was actually about my 6th G-Shock.

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

GW-5000 and my favorite Holiday beer. Notes of Texas peaches and roasted pecans.


----------



## Maffy (Aug 19, 2008)

...cheers g-shockers!


----------



## Lukas 80 (Oct 11, 2020)

Maffy said:


> ...cheers g-shockers!
> View attachment 15544038


Belgium triple  Strong like U watch

4 All.


----------



## Maffy (Aug 19, 2008)

Lukas 80 said:


> Belgium triple  Strong like U watch
> 
> 4 All.


Ahaha, yes, it's a G-Beer ?


----------



## Lukas 80 (Oct 11, 2020)

Cheers 









4 All.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Ending Friday 13th in style.

Cheers,

Sjors

There are only 10 kind of people. Those who understand binary and those who don't.


----------



## Lukas 80 (Oct 11, 2020)

Sjors said:


> Ending Friday 13th in style.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


00110000 00110000 00110001 
Cheers 









4 All.


----------



## Lukas 80 (Oct 11, 2020)

Skål...  och välkomna till België. 









4 All.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Celebrating Thanksgiving with this annual release 

My fave of the Brooklyn Brewery seasonal brews.

















Later, we might crack open this:









Of course, I had to have one of these to start off the night :


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

GW-5000 in some Ti Camos and a delicious Chimay Red.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Happy Friday 

Favorite time of the year... LOVE LOVE LOVE the Brooklyn Brewery Black Chocolate Stout!
Too bad it's only around during the winter


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

For better or worse, the "Red Velvet Ale" description is spot on.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Oceanus T200 and a Tallboy of Arrogant Bastard Ale!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Another Big AB, but this time with a Casio Sub.


----------



## paint pig (Aug 8, 2016)

Mudman and a dragoon ipa


----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

Off for the year!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Red Square with a 2020 Sierra Nevada Celebration Fresh Hop IPA.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Fullers1845 said:


> Red Square with a 2020 Sierra Nevada Celebration Fresh Hop IPA.


That yellow resin just works so well with the red display 👍


----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

Thank goodness the beer is easier to open than the buttons on this thing are to press!!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GG Killshock (Aug 29, 2007)

Iron57 said:


> Thank goodness the beer is easier to open than the buttons on this thing are to press!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mudmen always make you work for it!


----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

Christmas gift to myself!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

It's been a while


----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

Whaaaaaaat?









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

Seems appropriate for these topsy turvy times. Beer in the glass will be turned upside down shortly as well.

PS: Go Browns!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Not beer or a G-Shock, but still sharing it all here!


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Beer mix and another kind of G


----------



## MaMaHa (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Singha beer is widely available where i live (of course it's Thai beer). However, i don't drink it very often until i found this special edition. Don't really know what make it special or how long it will be available but my knowledge in this area is very limited.



Very unique taste. Worth a try if you have a chance, i like it more than a standard version.


----------



## MaMaHa (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Just got back from japanese supermarket. Okinawa's craft on the left, Hokkaido's premium on the right and B5000G1 from Yamagata in the middle. Have a great weekend guys


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Saint Patrick is today !!

And my GMW-B5000G1 has arrived from Germany. Cheers !!!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Slainte from me too!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Smooth 1664 on the Friday's evening.
B5000G1 on the wrist.
















Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Brussels is slowly re living!























Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Time for another!


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Edit: In the first pic, I summoned bubbles by putting the watch in the freezer for 10 mins. After a while, second bottle, bubble almost disappear.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

False G and real Beer!
















Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 753_kbb (Apr 14, 2020)

Rangeman x Coors


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Real G and real Triple!









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

babyivan said:


>


You really should have had the "Shock" Top!!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

sodamonkey said:


> You really should have had the "Shock" Top!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Haha, excellent point!


----------



## 753_kbb (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Thai!









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Galahad (Feb 11, 2020)

DW-5600 & Estrella Galicia from Spain


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Parisis Blonde Pale Ale!









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)

another hot day in the pacific northwest


----------



## 753_kbb (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Moretti Toscana and French brewery in Paris.
Le Hub in la Défense.



















































Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

Sent from my Gooble Box using Rick's Teleportation Device.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

A knight's tale!









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

Shark hunting at the neighborhood pool, with an AVL IPA from NC.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

God tier.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Enjoying my favorite IPA.... needed an excuse to use my Square bottle opener


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

The original, and still the best, Bud?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Irish lager!









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

Hazy beer, crystal clear display.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Picked up this local porter for later on this evening&#8230;



















Picked up the TEA box too for my non solars. Trying to decide on a suitable lining material.

Maybe a little fake leather?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

My friend visited Idaho and brought me back a couple local beers... YUMMY!


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Went spotting seals from an old church tower from a drowned village today. We were lucky, as I spotted 40 of them relaxing (middle of the photo, taken with my phone through a telescope).

Afterwards ordered a pancake and some local beer, named after the church tower.










Cheers,

Sjors

There are only 10 kind of people. Those who understand binary and those who don't.


----------



## GG Killshock (Aug 29, 2007)

kenls said:


> Picked up this local porter for later on this evening&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 16089317
> 
> ...


Pleather might be a bit more protective, but flocking the compartments would be a nice touch too.

Sharp G, and the porter sounds good!


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

GG Killshock said:


> Pleather might be a bit more protective, but flocking the compartments would be a nice touch too.
> 
> Sharp G, and the porter sounds good!


Thanks for the idea, I'll look at that too. As for the porter, it didn't happen last night. Way too tired.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

G-Shock and a lot of barrel aged beer&#8230;

Cheers,

Sjors

There are only 10 kind of people. Those who understand binary and those who don't.


----------



## greensys (Dec 1, 2020)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

Cheers, fellow enthusiasts!


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Sorting my back out in a hot bath ready for MTB tomorrow (got to have a cold beer in a hot bath ?).


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Saturday is our (the wife and I) FUNday!


----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

Post MTB ride wings and beer, @Toddy101 !


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Iron57 said:


> Post MTB ride wings and beer, @Toddy101 !
> View attachment 16101642


Nice one mate, hope you had a good ride out?


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Found this beer in the back of the fridge.
Don't remember when I bought it, but it wasn't recent (had a freshness date of July 2020 ).... still tasted okay 😜


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Hope everybody is enjoying their Sunday


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

stbob said:


>


I like the pen holder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

bugi said:


>


Now that is funny


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

Snyde said:


> I like the pen holder


Initially i was looking at the fisher astronaut pen holder. Even being a spendthrift i just couldn't do it, found the kneeling knight for 20+ bucks and never looked back...


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

stbob said:


> Initially i was looking at the fisher astronaut pen holder. Even being a spendthrift i just couldn't do it, found the kneeling knight for 20+ bucks and never looked back...


That's awesome!

Reminds me of these:


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Starting off Saturday with my personal favorite.


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

The Optimator... 🤖


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Broke out my secret stash of last year's winter reserve of my fave chocolate stout 
...so delish!


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Rain Shock and beer...









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## greensys (Dec 1, 2020)

Here's to another weekend, gents! Cheers!


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Starting with my fave IPA and the orange Hidden Coast "Oak"


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Bottle worn for battle wear.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Texture like sun....









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

Gives good head... 🍺


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Just got home from Copenhagen, after two days of loads of beer and food at the MBCC 2021. Bit tired of the journey, but I love a beer from good friends. A nice fresh hoppy beer from O/O Brewing in Göteborg, Sweden. 

Cheers,

Sjors











There are only 10 kind of people. Those who understand binary and those who don’t.


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)




----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Day off today to celebrate the wife's birthday....

A little pre-gaming before the debauchery begins


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Happy Saturday


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Thrice more


----------



## Wizardskills (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

A night with Beer, the Sneaker Freaker G-Shock and a lot of dirty surf rock. 

Cheers,

Sjors


There are only 10 kind of people. Those who understand binary and those who don’t.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Actually being from Champagne Ardennes région, our beer is champagne.
Being in the family for the day.... Here we go.























Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Some light beer in the evening.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Thai Beer and TB


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Stout 'n square Friday 😜


----------



## Hawaiian_Betty (Jan 13, 2021)

Kona Longboard and my Frogman


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## watchzonkey (Jul 29, 2020)

Unfortunately, I drank all of my G-Shock, but here is a picture of my beer!


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Day off for VA day. Enjoying some homeade sourdough and sixpoint ipa


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Back to Belgium...
Beautiful Bruxelles.
Out of time.






























Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Coconut Corona.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Japanese through and through.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Brugge!






























Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Guinness West Indies Porter & G100


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

One for the road.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

babyivan said:


>


Mmmm ... As I recall, that Bell's is tasty. I don't get it locally but have had it while traveling.

Nice watch, too! 😝


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Enjoying a pilsner while getting some rest after two great beery days in Belgium. 










Cheers,

Sjors


There are only 10 kind of people. Those who understand binary and those who don’t.


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

Sjors said:


> Enjoying a pilsner while getting some rest after two great beery days in Belgium.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sjors


Hey Sjors. Unrelated to your post, but I just wanted to say that I really enjoyed reading your 50gs blog. I know you haven't updated it for several years, but I used to read it back in the day and I always found your articles very interesting and entertaining. And probably responsible for some of my G purchases  Cheers!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

GW5000B some years ago...

Sjors knows from whom it has came. 









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Color matching today with my new Square


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

FerrisAus said:


> Hey Sjors. Unrelated to your post, but I just wanted to say that I really enjoyed reading your 50gs blog. I know you haven't updated it for several years, but I used to read it back in the day and I always found your articles very interesting and entertaining. And probably responsible for some of my G purchases  Cheers!


Thank you,

It was supposed to be 50 articles, written in one year. I guess I managed to get it a few years running. 

Cheers,

Sjors


There are only 10 kind of people. Those who understand binary and those who don’t.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Found this nice CBS in a café, while shopping in Antwerp. 

Cheers,

Sjors


There are only 10 kind of people. Those who understand binary and those who don’t.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Not the sexiest photos.... 
But what a beer (from Bruges!) and what a G!
















Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

James142 said:


> Mmmm ... As I recall, that Bell's is tasty. I don't get it locally but have had it while traveling.
> 
> Nice watch, too! 😝


Thanks!


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Late night meal


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

After a whole day of moving leaves it's time to dig into the secret stash.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Red like wine.









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

IPA and TB !!!























Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## natosteve (Jan 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Italian restaurant!























Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Mt. Rose ski resort.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Xmas beer









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

A la Toscana!
















Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Just finished yet another 12.5hr shift. Nights tomorrow so treating myself to a few cold ones tonight.


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

And one more before I collapse as I've been up since 03:30 for work🙄


----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

Enjoying a nice Saturday night, cheers all!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Seen at the bon marché in Paris!
125 euros 9 liters!
















Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Wizardskills (Sep 20, 2013)

Ti


----------



## ghanycz (May 5, 2020)

Apre snow hike Four Winds Featherweight IPA and the trusty 5600, looking nicely coordinated…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Peroni!









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Cheap but sooooo great!























Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Cheap but sooooo great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheap next to $2k worth of watches. I feel like I need to grimy my Casio when I wear my Garmin too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

A toast to courage.























Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## evvyou (Feb 26, 2020)

budlight and gshock photo please


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Night out with my son. 











There are only 10 kind of people. Those who understand binary and those who don’t.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

To the roots of the Nautilus.
Saint Valery sur Somme with a cedar from 1803 and Le Crotoy where Jules Verne found inspiration and wrote 20000 Leagues!



















































Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Life’s a beach. Specially on the first sunny day after the winter cold has left. Finished brewing early today, so let’s go classic with the yellow 5600 and a Rochefort 10. 










Cheers,

Sjors

There are only 10 kind of people. Those who understand binary and those who don’t.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

GD350 and Port City Porter


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Red Camo GW-300 and my favorite Double IPA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

onrypt said:


> Red Camo GW-300 and my favorite Double IPA


Haven't seen you in a while, welcome back to the forum!

Is that a GW330? Never seen one in that kind of resin. Did you dye it yourself?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Guinness at the source.






























Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Haven't seen you in a while, welcome back to the forum!
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Is that a GW330? Never seen one in that kind of resin. Did you dye it yourself?


Nope, factory G, GW-300 CFJ, I know they made a green camo, red camo and possibly a grey camo, just not sure about the grey...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

At the Hairy Lemon, Dublin.





































Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Saint Patrick rehearsal.
















Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

I need to be ready for the 17th.









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

Today my lunch beer from Bavaria.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

False Coke and real Sahara sand.






























Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Got this while traveling recently 🛩 It's the only IPA they had available. A bit sweet/malty compared to the NW IPAs I'm used to but balanced and goes down easy. Not bad! 😋🍺


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Guinness at the source.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve been enjoying some a Guinness after work this past week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Golden Brown, texture like sun.









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## G-Shocky (Apr 13, 2013)

Couldn’t pass up this photo.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Drinking a low carb budget beer with my Trantixxi.


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Enjoying a pint in the garden with the MR-G and some tunes:


----------



## fencing (Aug 24, 2014)

Gửi từ SM-A705F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Have a great weekend everyone.. Belgium Leffe Blonde with GW 7900


----------



## vee1rotate (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

La Parisienne on Paris'roof.






























Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## TitanCi (May 14, 2010)

fencing said:


> Gửi từ SM-A705F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


Ngon wa ta 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Working in the garage on my bikes while enjoying a Brakspear:


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> A toast to courage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'est beau la baie de somme. le petit train à St Valérie est top.


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thought this was quite apt:


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Greek!









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Gerry.GEG (Mar 5, 2006)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Let's start a new thread about brewing and chilling out.
> I'm in Malines in Belgium for the week end.


Now, that's a beer glass!


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

I tried. I really did. But I couldn't hold out until beer-thirty.


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

A lovely sunny evening in the South of the UK:









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

It's 5:00 somewhere, right?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Come on!! This is a fake!









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Come on!! This is a fake!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this what the always on display looks like ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Snyde said:


> Is this what the always on display looks like ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope this is a gesture display. 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Not a G, but here’s a watch and a beer!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Today the 5th of August is International Beer Day!












































Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

The Bolleke by De Koninck in Antwerpen!

































































Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Another one from the Duvel Brewery.









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Irish Craft Red Ale!









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## hanky1218 (Mar 22, 2013)

Beer Bintang!


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

hanky1218 said:


> Beer Bintang!
> View attachment 16880580


Ahhhhhhh.....


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## GG Killshock (Aug 29, 2007)

Drinking the same bier tonight, so cheers to you and your very legible G! 🍻



Prdrers said:


> View attachment 16889358


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

GG Killshock said:


> Drinking the same bier tonight, so cheers to you and your very legible G! 🍻


Thanks and 🍻 to you as well! Love me some Voodoo Ranger…


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Prdrers said:


> Thanks and 🍻 to you as well! Love me some Voodoo Ranger…


No pic, but enjoying a Juice Force Voodoo Ranger this evening, have you gents tried it? Yummy


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

onrypt said:


> No pic, but enjoying a Juice Force Voodoo Ranger this evening, have you gents tried it? Yummy


I have, and I agree. I've yet to try one I don't like in the VR line.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Made for Sjors's birthday! 









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Kicking off the weekend with a nice IPA 😋


----------



## GG Killshock (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

Happy New Year!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

No fancy beer for me, boys.


----------

